# SINGLE PUMPS 8 BATTS



## MUFASA

REGULAR OR PISTON , DONT MATTER........JUST CURIOUS TO WHAT PEOPLE ARE DOING WITH LEGIT CARS , NO DROP DOWNS OR WEIGHT.....REAL STREET CARS......POST VIDEOS IF U HAVE ANY..............


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

you still chippen.. so it dont matter.. :0 :0 














j/k


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 10 2009, 09:51 PM~14440135
> *you still chippen.. so it dont matter.. :0  :0
> j/k
> *


 :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 10 2009, 11:45 PM~14440072
> *REGULAR OR PISTON , DONT MATTER........JUST CURIOUS TO WHAT PEOPLE ARE DOING WITH LEGIT CARS , NO DROP DOWNS OR WEIGHT.....REAL STREET CARS......POST VIDEOS IF U HAVE ANY..............
> *











IT WAS DOING 36 INCHES NO WEIGHT AND WOULD DRIVE THAT BITCH EVERY WHERE.... SINGLE PISTON 8 BATTS....... I MISS IT!!! :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 09:53 PM~14440161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS DOING 36 INCHES NO WEIGHT AND WOULD DRIVE THAT BITCH EVERY WHERE.... SINGLE PISTON 8 BATTS....... I MISS IT!!! :angry:
> *


LOOKS GOOD......WHAT SIZE ENGINE WAS IN IT?


----------



## tx regulater 254

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 10 2009, 09:54 PM~14440175
> *LOOKS GOOD......WHAT SIZE ENGINE WAS IN IT?
> *


probably a 4100 v8


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 10 2009, 11:54 PM~14440175
> *LOOKS GOOD......WHAT SIZE ENGINE WAS IN IT?
> *


4100 WITH A/C AND EVERYTHING ELSE THAT CAME ORIGINALLY ON IT!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jul 11 2009, 12:00 AM~14440240
> *probably a 4100 v8
> *


----------



## tx regulater 254

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 10:01 PM~14440255
> *4100 WITH A/C AND EVERYTHING ELSE THAT CAME ORIGINALLY ON IT!!!
> *


 you chooche!


----------



## tx regulater 254

the guy who hopped dat red blazer?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jul 11 2009, 12:05 AM~14440308
> *you chooche!
> *


NO IM TONY, CHOCHI'S COUSIN!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jul 11 2009, 12:09 AM~14440354
> *the guy who hopped dat red blazer?
> *











NAH, IM THE ONE ON DA STIPE SHIRT!! CHOCHI IS D ONE IN BLK... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

MY BAD MUFASA, BACK TO THE SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTS. SUBJECT.... :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

SINGLE BLACKMAGIC PISTON,14'' CYLINDERS,DAILY DRIVER.HAS DONE 48''+.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_QWFqI3eEw

PROVEN DRIVER,HEADIN HOMIE FROM NC BACK TO MARYLAND 5 HOURS WITH THE MONEY AND THE 1ST PLACE TROPHY.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nrWNUZn5wc


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 11 2009, 12:17 AM~14440429
> *SINGLE BLACKMAGIC PISTON,14'' CYLINDERS,DAILY DRIVER.HAS DONE 48''+.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_QWFqI3eEw
> 
> PROVEN DRIVER,HEADIN HOMIE FROM NC BACK TO MARYLAND 5 HOURS WITH THE MONEY AND THE 1ST PLACE TROPHY.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nrWNUZn5wc
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 10 2009, 10:17 PM~14440429
> *SINGLE BLACKMAGIC PISTON,14'' CYLINDERS,DAILY DRIVER.HAS DONE 48''+.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_QWFqI3eEw
> 
> PROVEN DRIVER,HEADIN HOMIE FROM NC BACK TO MARYLAND 5 HOURS WITH THE MONEY AND THE 1ST PLACE TROPHY.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nrWNUZn5wc
> *


this is 8 batts in the trunk?...........and would u be willing to prove it dont have weight.......................

theres a reason for this topic...............


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 10 2009, 10:17 PM~14440429
> *SINGLE BLACKMAGIC PISTON,14'' CYLINDERS,DAILY DRIVER.HAS DONE 48''+.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_QWFqI3eEw
> 
> PROVEN DRIVER,HEADIN HOMIE FROM NC BACK TO MARYLAND 5 HOURS WITH THE MONEY AND THE 1ST PLACE TROPHY.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nrWNUZn5wc
> *



:rant: THATS MA ***** D RIGHT THERE :biggrin: keep doin ya thing homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tx regulater 254

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 10 2009, 10:25 PM~14440495
> *this is 8 batts in the trunk?...........and would u be willing to prove it dont have weight.......................
> 
> theres a reason for this topic...............
> *


yup cuz you started this trend!!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jul 10 2009, 10:29 PM~14440531
> *yup cuz you started this trend!!!!
> *



damn skippy we call it the mufasa check


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 11 2009, 12:25 AM~14440495
> *this is 8 batts in the trunk?...........and would u be willing to prove it dont have weight.......................
> 
> theres a reason for this topic...............
> *



I HAVE 10 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK,8 TO THE NOSE AND 2 TO THE REAR.THE CAR HAS A PARTIAL WRAP AND YES I WOULD BE WILLIN TO PROVE IT DOESN'T HAVE WEIGHT.WHAT DO YOU NEED PICS ,VIDEO IT DON'T MATTER.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 12:28 AM~14440525
> *:rant:  THATS MA ***** D RIGHT THERE  :biggrin:  keep doin ya thing homie  :thumbsup:
> *



SUP HOMIE.HOW'S THE REGAL COMING ALONG.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 10 2009, 10:36 PM~14440607
> *I HAVE 10 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK,8 TO THE NOSE AND 2 TO THE REAR.THE CAR HAS A PARTIAL WRAP AND YES I WOULD BE WILLIN TO PROVE IT DOESN'T HAVE WEIGHT.WHAT DO YOU NEED PICS ,VIDEO IT DON'T MATTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that will work................video if u dont mind..........like i had done mine...........

pm me if u wanna know why im asking for this........


----------



## IN YA MOUF

single gate. 8 batts. 40" car has been retired.. 

Tampa '08
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrmZTHa_gEk

after hop..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrmZTHa_gEk


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 11 2009, 12:51 AM~14440716
> *single gate. 8 batts. 40" car has been retired..
> 
> Tampa '08
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrmZTHa_gEk
> 
> after hop..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrmZTHa_gEk
> *


DAMN THAT CAR WAS ROCKIN A LOT BRO, U SURE IT DIDNT HAVE ANY WEIGHT???? :uh:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 11:36 PM~14440971
> *DAMN THAT CAR WAS ROCKIN A LOT BRO, U SURE IT DIDNT HAVE ANY WEIGHT???? :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 11:36 PM~14440971
> *DAMN THAT CAR WAS ROCKIN A LOT BRO, U SURE IT DIDNT HAVE ANY WEIGHT???? :uh:
> *



i seen the video D rockin a bit from the weight of his batteries maybe but look how fast his front end came back down ive seen some west coast cars float like a feather around 40 inchs :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

what you up to mufasa?


----------



## Guest

hitting mid 30s with non piston 8 batts street pump all 1/2" pressure last time i hopped da car, daily street driven, been doing some upgrades to try and get it in da mid 40s or at least lower 40s :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 07:25 AM~14441686
> *i seen the video D rockin a bit from the weight of his batteries maybe but look how fast his front end came back down ive seen some west coast cars float like a feather around 40 inchs  :dunno:
> *


YEAH I UNDERSTAND THAT, BUT THAT CAR HAD TOO HAVE WEIGHT TO ROCK LIKE THAT HE MIGHT NOT HAVE MUCH AND THATS WHY IT DONT FLOAT LIKE U SAY! 8 BATTS ARE NOT GONNA ROCK UR CAR LIKE THAT!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jul 11 2009, 10:47 AM~14442269
> *hitting mid 30s with non piston 8 batts street pump all 1/2" pressure last time i hopped da car, daily street driven, been doing some upgrades to try and get it in da mid 40s or at least lower 40s  :0
> *


PICS? :cheesy:


----------



## onelifelowrider

hey whats the deal mufasa im just goin threw ur tread and i hope this has nothing to do with people accusing u of using weight in the cutlass i still have the issue of lowrider when ur in back bumper and they were saying how peoploe accuse u of weighting ur shit down but homie dont trip on that shit thats just the haters talkin shit cuz they aint hittin what ur hittin homie


----------



## AndrewH

I was only doing mid 30s off 8 batts (7 to the front) with a setup 'people' told me would bumper. guess it wouldve if i added the weight everyone else added? :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

SINGLE 8 BATTS LOWRIDER LEAGLE NO WEIGHT:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 11 2009, 06:09 AM~14441776-->
> 
> 
> 
> what you up to mufasa?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing..............not a damn thing............
> <!--QuoteBegin-onelifelowrider_@Jul 11 2009, 09:45 AM~14442550
> *hey whats the deal mufasa im just goin threw ur tread and i hope this has nothing to do with people accusing u of using weight in the cutlass i still have the issue of lowrider when ur in back bumper and they were saying how peoploe accuse u of weighting ur shit down but homie dont trip on that shit thats just the haters talkin shit cuz they aint hittin what ur hittin homie
> *


thanks homie, but this doesnt have anything to do with my car...................  

i appreciate the words though homie..............


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jul 11 2009, 08:47 AM~14442269
> *hitting mid 30s with non piston 8 batts street pump all 1/2" pressure last time i hopped da car, daily street driven, been doing some upgrades to try and get it in da mid 40s or at least lower 40s  :0
> *


WHAT TYPE OF CAR??



> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 11 2009, 10:42 AM~14442937
> *I was only doing mid 30s off 8 batts (7 to the front) with a setup 'people' told me would bumper. guess it wouldve if i added the weight everyone else added?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 THEY LIED TO U................


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 11 2009, 11:20 AM~14443219
> *SINGLE 8 BATTS LOWRIDER LEAGLE  NO WEIGHT:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## superchevy

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 11 2009, 02:20 PM~14443219
> *SINGLE 8 BATTS LOWRIDER LEAGLE  NO WEIGHT:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car is bangin


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 11 2009, 02:20 PM~14443219
> *SINGLE 8 BATTS LOWRIDER LEAGLE  NO WEIGHT:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this the one that had a shit load of chrome at the after hop in tampa?


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by superchevy_@Jul 11 2009, 04:17 PM~14444832
> *that car is bangin
> *


X2


----------



## God's Son2

put 8 of those batts on a street pump and it would hit


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 11 2009, 02:22 PM~14443962
> * :0 THEY LIED TO U................
> *


oh your speakin blasphemy now!

it was my first time using a certain company that everyone loves. was suppossed to be a winning combo in any car :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jul 11 2009, 05:30 PM~14444891
> *is this the one that had a shit load of chrome at the after hop in tampa?
> *



YUP


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 12 2009, 12:50 AM~14445333
> *put 8 of those batts on a street pump and it would hit
> *


I heard he took them out. Back to regular batteries.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 11 2009, 10:40 PM~14445887
> *YUP
> *


that bishh had some serious power. quick up and down... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jul 11 2009, 09:48 PM~14445956
> *I heard he took them out. Back to regular batteries.
> *


i bet 6 of those with a piston would bumper


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 11 2009, 07:29 PM~14445829
> *oh your speakin blasphemy now!
> 
> it was my first time using a certain company that everyone loves. was suppossed to be a winning combo in any car  :biggrin:
> *


except yours! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 11 2009, 09:33 PM~14446201
> *except yours! :biggrin:
> *



dayum....low blow....lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

so since we are on what page 3 and not that many people offering up their cars...so either not many people are running 8 batteries to the nose, or not that many people not running weight these days...

new sticker plastered on the car should read....

Your car all weight and no gate.....


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 08:59 PM~14446347
> *so since we are on what page 3 and not that many people offering up their cars...so either not many people are running 8 batteries to the nose, or not that many people not running weight these days...
> 
> new sticker plastered on the car should read....
> 
> Your car all weight and no gate.....
> *



:yessad:


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 08:59 PM~14446347
> *so since we are on what page 3 and not that many people offering up their cars...so either not many people are running 8 batteries to the nose, or not that many people not running weight these days...
> 
> new sticker plastered on the car should read....
> 
> Your car all weight and no gate.....
> *


copyright Kingfish customs LLC....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 11 2009, 11:26 PM~14446891
> *:yessad:
> *



or how about POWERED BY DEEEZ WEIGHTS lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 11 2009, 11:32 PM~14446936
> *copyright Kingfish customs LLC....
> *



ya i changed my signature...
thats gonna be the new saying...from blackmagics...dont hate no weight, just a piston gate...

to KINGFISH CUSTOMS of: my car all gate & no weight, your car all weight and no gate...its gonna catch on like wildfire just u watch

who wants T shirts


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 10:59 PM~14447090
> *ya i changed my signature...
> thats gonna be the new saying...from blackmagics...dont hate no weight, just a piston gate...
> 
> to KINGFISH CUSTOMS of: your cars all weight and no gate...its gonna catch on like wildfire  just u watch
> 
> who wants T shirts
> *


  Ill take one lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

get your T shirts now...

front says KINGFISH CUSTOMS 

back says "MY CAR ALL GATE & NO WEIGHT, YOUR CAR ALL WEIGHT AND NO GATE." 

put these T shirts in the back of ur car instead of lead...get em now while supplies last.they will be selling faster than pounds of lead...(I HOPE) LOL

they are worth their weight in lead... put ur balls on the table..take out the lead and toss in a T shirt...


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jul 11 2009, 07:48 PM~14445956
> *I heard he took them out. Back to regular batteries.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 11 2009, 05:50 PM~14445333
> *put 8 of those batts on a street pump and it would hit
> *


i will sell them to you and you can find out :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 12 2009, 12:22 AM~14447249
> *i will sell them to you and you can find out  :biggrin:
> *



hey toss in some beach front property in arizona too...that'll sweeten the deal...lol


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 11:23 PM~14447254
> *hey toss in some beach front property in arizona too...that'll sweeten the deal...lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

lasies and gentlemen jeff will be playing till the end the week :biggrin: jus fucking withya vato


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

oh did i forget to add that im dislexic also[lasies]  to much bong rips


----------



## MUFASA

:uh: ok.............i guess everyones weighted....................topic closed!


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

hello.single pump (BMH PISTON)8batts V8 350 jus no weight :biggrin: 

over 50''from japan  











I want to CHIPPIN' in the United States some time... :biggrin:


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TfJtbj63ivk&hl=ja&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TfJtbj63ivk&hl=ja&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

:biggrin:


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

sorry :0 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfJtbj63ivk


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Jul 12 2009, 04:58 AM~14447715
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TfJtbj63ivk&hl=ja&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TfJtbj63ivk&hl=ja&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


TfJtbj63ivk&feature


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 12 2009, 07:05 PM~14447730
> *TfJtbj63ivk&feature
> *



wow...thankyou homie :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 12 2009, 02:02 AM~14447605
> *oh did i forget to add that im dislexic also[lasies]  to much bong rips
> *


i need to show u the EDIT section on ur post lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

wow 1393 views and only 67 replies....not looking good for no weight in the car


----------



## SupremeAir

8 batts youre only going to get to 45" 52"...we use to have cars in the club and thats all you could get .......dont have any pics but Chris knowns im not a B/s.....


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jul 12 2009, 01:19 PM~14450017
> *8 batts youre only going to get to 45" 52"...we use to have cars in the club and thats all you could get .......dont have any pics but Chris knowns im not a B/s.....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Jul 12 2009, 04:04 AM~14447727
> *sorry :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfJtbj63ivk
> *


素敵な


----------



## Psycho631

does engine size really matter, I have a 350 in my regal and was told to put in a v6 if I wanted to hit 60'' Its going to be single piston with 8 batteries


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 12 2009, 03:34 PM~14450796
> *does engine size really matter, I have a 350 in my regal and was told to put in a v6 if I wanted to hit 60'' Its going to be single piston with 8 batteries
> *


Id like to see some engine weight charts....


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 12 2009, 05:34 PM~14450796
> *does engine size really matter, I have a 350 in my regal and was told to put in a v6 if I wanted to hit 60'' Its going to be single piston with 8 batteries
> *


every little bit counts, but i would stress over putting a v6 in not unless your tring to compete


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 12 2009, 01:22 AM~14447249
> *i will sell them to you and you can find out  :biggrin:
> *


how old, tested, and how much?


----------



## Hoss805

how about everybody get a weight certificate from a weigh station then post your inches :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 12 2009, 03:34 PM~14450796
> *does engine size really matter, I have a 350 in my regal and was told to put in a v6 if I wanted to hit 60'' Its going to be single piston with 8 batteries
> *


*YOUR GONNA NEED THIS!!!*


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 11 2009, 01:36 AM~14440971
> *DAMN THAT CAR WAS ROCKIN A LOT BRO, U SURE IT DIDNT HAVE ANY WEIGHT???? :uh:
> *



no sir.. we had fresh coils in the rear of the car and it wasn't fully locked up.. i believe that was what caused it to bounce.... the video under the first is of that same day right after the show..i'll see if i have anymore vids..


----------



## IN YA MOUF




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 12 2009, 04:05 PM~14450912
> *how about everybody get a weight certificate from a weigh station then post your inches  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 




IM DOWN..........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 12 2009, 06:00 PM~14451165
> *:0  :0
> IM DOWN..........
> *



im down...shit ill even let someone inspect for the weight and if they can find whats not there then they can have the car...and if u find no weight you give me $1000.00


and before u say it chris ill say it for you...ya my car dont do so well either so who the hell would think its weighted anyways lol...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

my rant for the weekend...

hopping needs to get back to where theres no weight other than necessary materials to build the rack..where its more skill than putting in weight....putting weight in the car is like athletes putting steroids in their blood...either way u look at it ur trying to enhance performance and its cheating...until lowrider or streetlow or any other car show promoter actually says we will not except any weighted car or someone cheating, then hopping will stay the way it is...leadfilled bumpers and battery racks...

now someones gonna say aww kingfish ur a hater cuz your getting beat...shit i dont care if i get beat...win or lose its gonna happen...no one is gonna win 100% of the time...but shit if ur gonna beat me, it should be because you legitamately built a better car than me, or my cars performance just wasnt there...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

oh and if u got a car thats weighted on a single gate with 8 plus batteries and ur only doing in the 40's you should be ashamed of urself...cuz thats just pathetic to see a car with that much battery power and weight and still barely beating a car with less batteries and no weight..


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2009, 07:13 PM~14451945
> *oh and if u got a car thats weighted on a single gate with 8 plus batteries and ur only doing in the 40's you should be ashamed of urself...cuz thats just pathetic to see a car with that much battery power and weight and still barely beating a car with  less batteries and no weight..
> *


X2


----------



## AndrewH

amen. except adding weight isnt like steriods. steroids actually show that u have more power, not make you look like a dead clown floating through space! if your gonna cheat, at least make it a way that helps the hop, not slows it down


----------



## trunkgotknock




----------



## trunkgotknock




----------



## trunkgotknock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OehICjkWPLo


----------



## trunkgotknock

1o remanufactured interstate workaholics 700 cca they wired as 96 v 3/4 lowlife pump with 3/4 check 1/2 y #6 hoses 41/2 bmh coils one turn cut of the stack delta pro dump no slow down # 9 marzchooshi they told me at a show i hit 24 inches first lowrider i ever built no weight dont want to cheat my self next year new batterys and iether piston kit or blader kit


----------



## MUFASA

a lil more practice on the switch will make a big difference


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 11 2009, 12:43 AM~14440660
> *that will work................video if u dont mind..........like i had done mine...........
> 
> pm me if u wanna know why im asking for this........
> *



cool will do.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 10 2009, 10:25 PM~14440495
> *this is 8 batts in the trunk?...........and would u be willing to prove it dont have weight.......................
> 
> theres a reason for this topic...............
> *


BECAUSE NO WEIGHTED DOWN CARS WILL PROVE WHO KILLED JFK!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 13 2009, 01:20 AM~14454756
> *BECAUSE NO WEIGHTED DOWN CARS WILL PROVE WHO KILLED JFK!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


the JFK still stands for Just Fucking Kidding right? lol


----------



## atxhopper

Single pump 8 batteries in the trunk. No weight. No drop mounts no adjustables. Runs and drives, licensed and inspected. Hits mid 30's.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

green regals legit lovin it


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 13 2009, 10:05 AM~14456383
> *green regals legit lovin it
> *


Thanks homie   Is that yours in your avi?


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SaXgMouO1nE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SaXgMouO1nE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SaXgMouO1nE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SaXgMouO1nE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 13 2009, 10:47 AM~14456735
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SaXgMouO1nE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SaXgMouO1nE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


here u got homie

SaXgMouO1nE&hl


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 12 2009, 10:02 PM~14453545
> *a lil more practice on the switch will make a big difference
> *


hey can my # 9 marzochii pump head handle 108 v and not fuck my pumphead up? since my batterys are only 700 cca yea i kno i nead allot of practice on the swith but that will come with practice


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2009, 01:49 PM~14457971
> *here u got homie
> 
> SaXgMouO1nE&hl
> *





come on guy........who the fuck are you kidding with this shit.


you runnin the helium in the front tires or that bich is got the weight.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Jul 13 2009, 04:21 PM~14459710
> *hey can my # 9 marzochii pump head handle 108 v and not fuck my pumphead up? since my batterys are only 700 cca  yea i kno i nead allot of practice on the swith but that will come with practice
> *


i might would go with A #11 pumphead on your batts


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 13 2009, 03:27 PM~14460399
> *i might would go with A #11 pumphead on your batts
> *


*WHY THE FUCK WOULD ANYBODY TAKE ADVICE FROM YOU!!!! SERIOUSLY, YOUR STARTING TO ACT LIKE FUNDI!!!!*


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 13 2009, 05:28 PM~14460418
> *WHY THE FUCK WOULD ANYBODY TAKE ADVICE FROM YOU!!!! SERIOUSLY, YOUR STARTING TO ACT LIKE FUNDI!!!!
> *


youre a ******


----------



## G-OD BODY

And a retard


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 13 2009, 06:35 PM~14460489
> *youre a ******
> *




He is right tho. You make the dumbest thread and then comin on this topic acting like you know something. Shut the fuck up. :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 13 2009, 05:41 PM~14460551
> *He is right tho. You make the dumbest thread and then comin on this topic acting like you know something. Shut the fuck up. :uh:
> *


Jah hasnt blessed you


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jul 13 2009, 03:35 PM~14460489-->
> 
> 
> 
> youre a ******
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G-OD BODY_@Jul 13 2009, 03:36 PM~14460505
> *And a retard
> *



*BOTH YOU ARE ****'S*


----------



## 68niou1

dont really know how much is hitting but its on da bumper 

8 batts to the nose SUPER UNLEADED ONLY LOL,

and NO AIR OR NITROS ON DA BLADDER with 10 batt rack 
on 13's


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 13 2009, 05:10 PM~14460828
> *dont really know how much is hitting but its on da bumper
> 
> 8 batts to the nose SUPER UNLEADED ONLY LOL,
> 
> and NO AIR OR NITROS ON DA BLADDER with 10 batt rack
> on 13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice...getting ready to rack mine up here soon i hope..if i can come up with some money for the material


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jul 13 2009, 02:53 PM~14460070
> *come on guy........who the fuck are you kidding with this shit.
> you runnin the helium in the front tires or that bich is got the weight.
> *


 it really gots eight bateries and one pump wana put up some money and bet


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 13 2009, 05:28 PM~14460418
> *WHY THE FUCK WOULD ANYBODY TAKE ADVICE FROM YOU!!!! SERIOUSLY, YOUR STARTING TO ACT LIKE FUNDI!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 13 2009, 05:35 PM~14460489
> *youre a ******
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jul 13 2009, 04:53 PM~14460070
> *come on guy........who the fuck are you kidding with this shit.
> you runnin the helium in the front tires or that bich is got the weight.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 13 2009, 05:51 PM~14460649
> *BOTH YOU ARE ****'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look in the mirror and ask yourself "wheres my friends?"


and then say "i have God's Son2 as a friend!"


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Mines a single with 12 batteries 8 to the front....not doin too good! Thought I`d be able to snap it higher! This video is of it same day I put the juice in! I think I havent broken in my coils....V8 in the front with 13`s all around....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> Mines a single with 12 batteries 8 to the front....not doin too good! Thought I`d be able to snap it higher! This video is of it same day I put the juice in! I think I havent broken in my coils....V8 in the front with 13`s all around....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



looks good..probably some suspension tweaking would help ya out...


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2009, 12:38 AM~14466477
> *looks good..probably some suspension tweaking would help ya out...
> *


Hmmmmm.....intresting! Whatcha mean? PM me :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94

http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t295/el...nt=rumer127.flv 

SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTERIES NO WIGHT DAILY DRIVER ON 13'S WITH 12 INCH CYLINDERS IN THE BACK....ON THE BUMPER AT 43"


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 14 2009, 08:08 AM~14468095
> *http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t295/el...nt=rumer127.flv
> 
> SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTERIES NO WIGHT DAILY DRIVER ON 13'S WITH 12 INCH CYLINDERS IN THE BACK....ON THE BUMPER AT 43"
> *


Links not workin homie


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 13 2009, 10:12 PM~14464521
> *it really gots eight bateries and one pump wana put up some money and bet
> *


I dont think anyone is argueing that you have 1 pump and 8 batts to the nose, but I think the main argument is the WEIGHT aspect of it!


----------



## puro loco 94

> Links not workin homie
> [/b]


HERE YOU GO...SINGLE 8 BATTERYS NO WIEGHT DAILY DRIVER WITH 12" CYLINDERS ON THE BACK 43" ON THE BUMPER

http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t295/el...nt=rumer127.flv


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 14 2009, 08:55 AM~14468603
> *HERE YOU GO...SINGLE 8 BATTERYS NO WIEGHT DAILY DRIVER WITH 12" CYLINDERS ON THE BACK 43" ON THE BUMPER
> 
> http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t295/el...nt=rumer127.flv
> *


NICEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 11 2009, 09:22 AM~14442437
> *YEAH I UNDERSTAND THAT, BUT THAT CAR HAD TOO HAVE WEIGHT TO ROCK LIKE THAT HE MIGHT NOT HAVE MUCH AND THATS WHY IT DONT FLOAT LIKE U SAY! 8 BATTS ARE NOT GONNA ROCK UR CAR LIKE THAT!
> *


i'm sorry for him if he did use weight. if he did, he was chippen :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

watsup atxhopper yup thats my baby were trying to iron out some kinks but its doing ok got it down now putting in some new a arm is that green regal RO anyways its sick :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 14 2009, 09:55 AM~14468603
> *HERE YOU GO...SINGLE 8 BATTERYS NO WIEGHT DAILY DRIVER WITH 12" CYLINDERS ON THE BACK 43" ON THE BUMPER
> 
> http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t295/el...nt=rumer127.flv
> *


DAMN!!! GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## G-OD BODY

> Mines a single with 12 batteries 8 to the front....not doin too good! Thought I`d be able to snap it higher! This video is of it same day I put the juice in! I think I havent broken in my coils....V8 in the front with 13`s all around....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


Nice Video Homie


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 14 2009, 09:55 AM~14468603
> *HERE YOU GO...SINGLE 8 BATTERYS NO WIEGHT DAILY DRIVER WITH 12" CYLINDERS ON THE BACK 43" ON THE BUMPER
> 
> http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t295/el...nt=rumer127.flv
> *


  Damn....it be bangin


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 14 2009, 12:12 PM~14470959
> *Nice Video Homie
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 14 2009, 01:12 PM~14470959
> *Nice Video Homie
> *


X2


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 14 2009, 08:55 AM~14468603
> *HERE YOU GO...SINGLE 8 BATTERYS NO WIEGHT DAILY DRIVER WITH 12" CYLINDERS ON THE BACK 43" ON THE BUMPER
> 
> http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t295/el...nt=rumer127.flv
> *



and its a regular pump no piston


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 14 2009, 10:43 PM~14478221
> *and its a regular pump no piston
> *


PICS OF THE SETUP TO PROVE IT BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

SINGLE PRO HOPPER 3/8 BLOCK 10 BATTERIES......DOES 40
DAILY DRIVER NO WEIGHT 
ON 13S WITH A 5.0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBSfqI_GtyA


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

so your running a back door pump if it aint a piston


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

i mean you puro loco


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 14 2009, 08:20 PM~14477178
> *X2
> *


Thanks bro...means a lot comin from an O.G.


----------



## sp00kyi3

it gots more


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 15 2009, 08:18 AM~14480967
> *so your running a back door pump if it aint a piston
> *


HEY IF YOU KNOW HOW TO COMBINE THE RIGHT PARTS WITH THE COMBANITON THEN YOU CAN DO ANYTHING......WE HAVE BEEN IN THE HOPPING GAME FOR ABOUT 20 YEARS AND GOT TOUGHT BY THE BEST ART FROM HOPPO'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

GOOD LUCK...


----------



## dougy83

WE DID A CUTLASS A FEW MONTHS AGO V8 8 BATTS SINGLE PISTON TO THE FRONT DAILY DRIVER DOING 37 BEFORE I PUT 12 BATTS IN MY CAR I HAD 8 BATTS NON PISTON NO WEIGHT V6 DOING BOUT 42 DALIY DRIVER ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jul 14 2009, 12:45 PM~14469051
> *i'm sorry for him if he did use weight.  if he did, he was chippen :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 14 2009, 12:03 PM~14469290
> *watsup atxhopper yup thats my baby were trying to iron out some kinks but its doing ok got it down now putting in some new a arm is that green regal RO anyways its sick :biggrin:
> *


What up? did you get the arms on yet? Yeah that's my little chipper, i mean hopper. lol Im still working on it but it's getting there, slowly. RFFR


----------



## mhiggy911

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df_OmTKs_LQ
mine the blue boo, that was with 8 batts and a piston doin more now trade the v8 for a 6


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

SO PRETTY MUCH CHRIS UR HITTING WHAT ALL THESE GUYS ARE WITH 8 AND A PISTON AND UR ONLY RUNNING 6 ...TTT


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 10 2009, 10:17 PM~14440429
> *SINGLE BLACKMAGIC PISTON,14'' CYLINDERS,DAILY DRIVER.HAS DONE 48''+.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_QWFqI3eEw
> 
> PROVEN DRIVER,HEADIN HOMIE FROM NC BACK TO MARYLAND 5 HOURS WITH THE MONEY AND THE 1ST PLACE TROPHY.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nrWNUZn5wc
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 15 2009, 10:15 PM~14489034
> *SO PRETTY MUCH CHRIS UR HITTING WHAT ALL THESE GUYS ARE WITH 8 AND A PISTON AND UR ONLY RUNNING 6 ...TTT
> *


THATS NOT THE POINT OF THIS TOPIC


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 15 2009, 11:02 PM~14489463
> *THATS NOT THE POINT OF THIS TOPIC
> *


can i get a pm on why then??????????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 16 2009, 12:05 AM~14489857
> *can i get a pm on why then??????????
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 16 2009, 12:05 AM~14489857
> *can i get a pm on why then??????????
> *


only if u tell me why the weed aint cheap out there............... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 16 2009, 12:30 AM~14489971
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 16 2009, 10:32 AM~14492607
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 16 2009, 10:59 AM~14492907
> *:wave:
> *


SUP PERM......................WTF??.............HOW COME U DONT HAVE MY "FUCK WHAT YOU'RE GOING THROUGH" IN YOUR SIG?? :angry: 

AND HOW BOUT WATCHERS........"DONT LEAVE FINGERPRINTS"





:angry:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 16 2009, 11:07 AM~14492993
> *SUP PERM......................WTF??.............HOW COME U DONT HAVE MY "FUCK WHAT YOU'RE GOING THROUGH" IN YOUR SIG?? :angry:
> 
> AND HOW BOUT WATCHERS........"DONT LEAVE  FINGERPRINTS"
> :angry:
> *


THERE HOMIE..I ONLY HAD ROOM FOR WATCHERS


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

almost finished...

single pump...pro hopper piston 8 batteries....well see what it does...stock mounts..5 inch drop downs...belly split 4 inches and caprice spindles


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Ok...three of my batteries have a dead cell. My boy took a multimeter to it then had the batteries tested! I guess thats what I get for buyin them used que no! So to be continued!  :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 16 2009, 12:31 PM~14492595
> *only if u tell me why the weed aint cheap out there............... :biggrin:
> *


lol :roflmao: sup chris? i think i need to put my car back to 6 batts and work it.


----------



## lbrewer

Single pump 8 batteries-#8 hoses-8 in the front.12's in the back


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 02:42 PM~14495064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost finished...
> 
> single pump...pro hopper piston    8 batteries....well see what it does...stock mounts..5 inch drop downs...belly split 4 inches and caprice spindles
> *


  Nice wagon


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 03:42 PM~14495064
> *...belly split 4 inches...
> *



:0 :0


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 16 2009, 07:06 PM~14497523
> * Nice wagon
> *



thank you but not yet..ill be finished with the paint this weekend...and then the stickers on the front windsheild...but. i hope it works....yes split 4 inches..with caprice spindles...iLL BE ridin ON white walls.....BUT ILL HAVE STOCK MOUNTS...NOT GONNA DO THE DROP DOWNS THANKS TO A LITTLE ADVISE FROM A FRIEND


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 16 2009, 10:31 AM~14492595
> *only if u tell me why the weed aint cheap out there............... :biggrin:
> *


cuz everyone here thinks they have the last sak??????


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 16 2009, 11:21 AM~14493119
> *THERE HOMIE..I ONLY HAD ROOM FOR WATCHERS
> *


  I UNDERSTAND............ :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 16 2009, 11:31 AM~14492595
> *only if u tell me why the weed aint cheap out there............... :biggrin:
> *



thats cuz you dont have the right connections or something lol....


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 16 2009, 09:59 PM~14499364
> *cuz everyone here thinks they have the last sak??????
> *


MOVE BACK 2 CALI.......U WONT HAVE THAT PROBLEM NO MORE..........


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 16 2009, 09:10 PM~14499476
> *MOVE BACK 2 CALI.......U WONT HAVE THAT PROBLEM NO MORE..........
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH

Heres a SINGLE PUMP and only 7 batteries :cheesy: 










I burnt my other motor up inside during the hop :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^^^^^^^^^^NICE , DOUBLE WITH 14 BATTERIES ? OR 16 ?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jul 16 2009, 10:36 PM~14499777-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a SINGLE PUMP and only 7 batteries :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I burnt my other motor up inside during the hop :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 16 2009, 11:05 PM~14500027
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^NICE , DOUBLE WITH 14 BATTERIES ? OR 16 ?
> *



U FLUNKED MATH? :scrutinize:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

NO BUT HE SAID HERES A SINGLE WITH 7 BATTERIES BURNT THE OTHER MOTOR UP... SO THAT MEANS ITS ON A SINGLE BUT HAS A DOUBLE ..IDK IM FUCKEN HIGH OFF THAT PURPLE...LOL


----------



## LAK ATTACK

My 1981 Coupe ... single with 8 batteries. Not a record breaker but it does ok up here in north central Wisconsin. :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 16 2009, 10:31 AM~14492595
> *only if u tell me why the weed aint cheap out there............... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 16 2009, 11:05 PM~14500027
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^NICE , DOUBLE WITH 14 BATTERIES ? OR 16 ?
> *


14 FOR NOW


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 17 2009, 05:59 AM~14501324
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: U SURE DO BE FOLLOWING ME AROUND A LOT......... :twak:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 11:39 AM~14503781
> *:uh: U SURE DO BE FOLLOWING ME AROUND A LOT......... :twak:
> *


Lmao u got a stalker!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 17 2009, 12:03 PM~14504070
> *Lmao u got a stalker!
> *


HOMIE U JUST DONT KNOW!!.........HE STALKS ME IN PMS TOO!!! :0


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 12:07 PM~14504123
> *HOMIE U JUST DONT KNOW!!.........HE STALKS ME IN PMS TOO!!! :0
> *


Wtf? Lmao


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 17 2009, 12:11 PM~14504174
> *Wtf? Lmao
> *


HE GOT A HOLD OF MY NUMBER AND I GET TEXT ALL DAY N NIGHT!! :0


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 12:16 PM~14504247
> *HE GOT A HOLD OF MY NUMBER AND I GET TEXT ALL DAY N NIGHT!! :0
> *


What a loser


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 17 2009, 08:50 AM~14501893
> *14  FOR NOW
> *



lol


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 12:07 PM~14504123
> *HOMIE U JUST DONT KNOW!!.........HE STALKS ME IN PMS TOO!!! :0
> *



*VALES VERGA!!!!!!!*


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 17 2009, 12:55 PM~14504661
> *VALES VERGA!!!!!!!
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: .........I DONT EVEN KNOW U FOO...............


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 12:56 PM~14504676
> *:biggrin: .........I DONT EVEN KNOW U FOO...............
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING+Jul 17 2009, 12:45 AM~14500525-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO BUT HE SAID HERES A SINGLE WITH 7  BATTERIES BURNT THE OTHER MOTOR UP... SO THAT MEANS ITS ON A SINGLE BUT HAS A DOUBLE ..IDK IM FUCKEN HIGH OFF THAT PURPLE...LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..U CHECKED URSELF................. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LAK ATTACK_@Jul 17 2009, 04:47 AM~14501162
> *My 1981 Coupe ... single with 8 batteries.  Not a record breaker but it does ok up here in north central Wisconsin. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS TIGHT HOMIE........


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 17 2009, 07:50 AM~14501893
> *14  FOR NOW
> *



COOL..THATS A CLEAN RIDE... SEE CHRIS...NEXT TIME OPEN YOUR EYES VATO...LOL


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 17 2009, 12:58 PM~14504701
> *COOL..THATS A CLEAN RIDE...  SEE CHRIS...NEXT TIME OPEN YOUR EYES VATO...LOL
> *


UMMMMMMM..........OK YEAH..................SURE BUDDY............ :uh:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 12:59 PM~14504709
> *UMMMMMMM..........OK YEAH..................SURE BUDDY............ :uh:
> *



DONT CRY...ITS OK...LOL


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 12:59 PM~14504709
> *
> *


i will .... so can i have a pm on why now!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 17 2009, 01:20 PM~14504910
> *i will .... so can i have a pm on why now!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 02:34 PM~14505015
> *PM SENT
> *



Watcher don't leave fingerprints he leaves bodies


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 12:16 PM~14504247
> *HE GOT A HOLD OF MY NUMBER AND I GET TEXT ALL DAY N NIGHT!! :0
> *


I think thats called a man crush


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 12:16 PM~14504247
> *HE GOT A HOLD OF MY NUMBER AND I GET TEXT ALL DAY N NIGHT!! :0
> *


MAN MUFASA U KNOW RIVERSIDELOWRIDING JUST LOOKS UP TO U, :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^^^^^^^^ WTH......I DOUBT HES TALKING ABOUT ME NI666A LOL...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 17 2009, 05:05 PM~14506858
> *^^^^^^^^^^^ WTH......I DOUBT HES TALKING ABOUT ME NI666A LOL...
> *


sure is read a page back  , I'm just messing with u though ROFLMAO


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 17 2009, 04:30 PM~14506587
> *I think thats called a man crush
> *


 :barf:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

NAH HES TALKING ABOUT ....TALKINSHIT!! THAT GUY NOT ME... I SEE CHRIS AT MEETINGS ANYWAYS AT LEAST WHEN HE GOES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 17 2009, 05:16 PM~14506935
> *NAH HES TALKING ABOUT ....TALKINSHIT!! THAT GUY NOT ME... I SEE CHRIS AT MEETINGS ANYWAYS AT LEAST WHEN HE GOES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


<-----coughs(man crush)coughs


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Jul 17 2009, 04:54 PM~14506758-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN MUFASA U KNOW RIVERSIDELOWRIDING JUST LOOKS UP TO U, :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 17 2009, 05:05 PM~14506858
> *^^^^^^^^^^^ WTH......I DOUBT HES TALKING ABOUT ME NI666A LOL...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 17 2009, 06:22 PM~14506973
> *<-----coughs(man crush)coughs
> *



Haha. It's funny but I talk to Chris quite a bit once a month or so lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

speaking of man crushes :biggrin: maybe more than once a month


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2009, 06:15 PM~14507321
> *Haha. It's funny but I talk to Chris quite a bit once a month or so lol
> *


I jus send him pics to add to his MILF COLLECTIOn-- never got to talk to him though :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jul 17 2009, 03:55 PM~14506350-->
> 
> 
> 
> Watcher don't leave fingerprints he leaves bodies
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWIPH_@Jul 17 2009, 07:07 PM~14507670
> *I jus send him pics to add to his MILF COLLECTIOn-- never got to talk to him though :angry:
> *


 :uh: u gotta tell everyone???


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 17 2009, 06:24 PM~14507379
> *speaking of man crushes :biggrin: maybe more than once a month
> *


yeah I talk to him too a few times MUFASA knows his stuff!


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB5ucpVYX24


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

NisCkxU544c


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 10:15 PM~14508573
> *:0
> :uh: u gotta tell everyone???
> *



he dimed you out in a new york minute....atleast i can keep secrets lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jul 17 2009, 10:15 PM~14508573-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2009, 04:55 PM~14506350
> *
> Watcher don't leave fingerprints he leaves bodies
> *





its what ive heard lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 17 2009, 07:24 PM~14507379
> *speaking of man crushes :biggrin: maybe more than once a month
> *



dayum, that was to the heart


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

i think we need to step away from MAN CRUSHES and go to BROMANCE lol


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2009, 11:27 PM~14509545
> *i think we need to step away from MAN CRUSHES and go to BROMANCE lol
> *


that's what I was going to tell RIVERSIDELOWRIDINGMUFASASECRETBROMANCE! :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

LMFAO HELL NAH..I HAVENT BEEN LOCKED UP THAT LONG...SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT LOL


----------



## AndrewH

So is Chris ever going to go public with the reason for this query...

figured he just put somthing new together..


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 18 2009, 04:03 AM~14510121
> *LMFAO HELL NAH..I HAVENT BEEN LOCKED UP THAT LONG...SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT LOL
> *


I'm just playing hahahahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 09:15 PM~14508573
> *:uh: u gotta tell everyone???
> *


Damn homie- I didnt know it was that big of secret


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2009, 11:15 PM~14509456
> *he dimed you out in a new york minute....atleast i can keep secrets lol
> *


HE NEVER SAID DONT TELL ANYBODY :angry:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 18 2009, 12:56 PM~14511705
> *HE NEVER SAID DONT TELL ANYBODY :angry:
> *


well some things are just understood that u keep quiet lol.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

wateva thats why you told my girl every detail bout the strip club maybe i should tell the truth bout your lapdance with details bout were her hands went :biggrin:   that what i thought ooooohhhh!


----------



## kalihuztla209

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 18 2009, 06:39 PM~14513852
> *wateva thats why you told my girl every detail bout the strip club maybe i should tell the truth bout your lapdance with details bout were her hands went :biggrin:     that what i thought  ooooohhhh!
> *




BURN..THAT WAS COLD... BUT I DONT DOUBT THAT IT WAS TRUE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

you know its true you were there too vato jeffes just not secretive enough :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 18 2009, 07:39 PM~14513852
> *wateva thats why you told my girl every detail bout the strip club maybe i should tell the truth bout your lapdance with details bout were her hands went :biggrin:     that what i thought  ooooohhhh!
> *



Lol. Ya but she is down to go. I gotta convince mine to go.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2009, 12:54 PM~14511972
> *well some things are just understood that u keep quiet lol.
> *


Well I wouldnt give a fuc if peeps knew somebody sent me some hot ass milf pics-- shit they could show me spankin my shit to em and I wouldnt give a fuc :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

stay on her jeffe trip out on this paul got his ol lady knocked up your next haha :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 19 2009, 02:05 AM~14515793
> *stay on her jeffe trip out on this paul got his ol lady knocked up your next haha :biggrin:
> *


that fucking portugues bastard lol...his swimmers should have been slow lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 18 2009, 11:52 PM~14515393
> *Well I wouldnt give a fuc if peeps knew somebody sent me some hot ass milf pics-- shit they could show me spankin my shit to em and I wouldnt give a fuc :biggrin:
> *


lol well u better get them pics now cuz thats what ur gonna need em for on ur vacation.. lol

EDITED CUZ WATCHER IS WATCHING....


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2009, 11:16 AM~14517298
> *lol  well u better get them pics now cuz thats what ur gonna need em for on ur vacation.. lol
> 
> EDITED CUZ WATCHER IS WATCHING....
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 19 2009, 11:12 PM~14522119
> *:scrutinize:
> *


ya man u dont fuck with watcher, if u know whats good for you...he is always watching us...shit i gotta go watcher says he needs the computer and if i dont get off im gonna get a beat down


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2009, 10:26 PM~14522241
> *ya man u dont fuck with watcher, if u know whats good for you...he is always watching us...shit i gotta go watcher says he needs the computer and if i dont get off im gonna get a beat down
> *



DAMNNNNNNNNNNNN.... GOT YOU ON CHECK NOW...FUCKIN LIL BASTARD...LOL


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2009, 10:26 PM~14522241
> *ya man u dont fuck with watcher, if u know whats good for you...he is always watching us...shit i gotta go watcher says he needs the computer and if i dont get off im gonna get a beat down
> *


I think kingfish has a man crush too!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 20 2009, 05:58 AM~14523277
> *DAMNNNNNNNNNNNN.... GOT YOU ON CHECK NOW...FUCKIN LIL BASTARD...LOL
> *


hey u dont ask questions u just do it lol


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2009, 12:19 PM~14526022
> *hey u dont ask questions u just do it lol
> *


hahahahaha that a INTERNET CHECK!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 20 2009, 09:34 AM~14524511
> *I think kingfish has a man crush too!
> *


their man crush they had were so last week, they are onto the next step

BROMANCE!!!!!


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 20 2009, 12:27 PM~14526133
> *their man crush they had were so last week, they are onto the next step
> 
> BROMANCE!!!!!
> *


Man crush is when one guy has a crush on another guy! A bromance is when 2 guys have a crush on each other!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 20 2009, 01:26 PM~14526106
> *hahahahaha that a INTERNET CHECK!
> *



shit if u met watcher youd know the stare he has...man dont fuck around


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2009, 10:26 PM~14522241
> *ya man u dont fuck with watcher, if u know whats good for you...he is always watching us...shit i gotta go watcher says he needs the computer and if i dont get off im gonna get a beat down
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 20 2009, 11:27 AM~14526133
> *their man crush they had were so last week, they are onto the next step
> 
> BROMANCE!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

just read through this entire thread... good read, i would like to see how some D3100's perform in multiples, 3200 crank amps per batt... i would be willing to bet they could perform quite well in this type of application


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

y dont you sponser me on a single that im working on with 8 batts :biggrin: then we can find out


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 21 2009, 12:18 PM~14536917
> *y dont you sponser me on a single that im working on with 8 batts  :biggrin: then we can find out
> *


if your car gets alot of exposure at shows and such we very well could be able to work something out 


just shoot me a PM


----------



## MUFASA

*WTF????????*


U MOTHERFUCKERS TURNED THIS TOPIC GAY........... :angry:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 22 2009, 12:08 PM~14550148
> *WTF????????
> U MOTHERFUCKERS TURNED THIS TOPIC GAY........... :angry:
> *


Lmao


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 22 2009, 03:08 PM~14550148
> *WTF????????
> U MOTHERFUCKERS TURNED THIS TOPIC GAY........... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 22 2009, 01:08 PM~14550148
> *WTF????????
> U MOTHERFUCKERS TURNED THIS TOPIC GAY........... :angry:
> *



haha..u know i aint gay anyways...


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 22 2009, 11:08 AM~14550148
> *WTF????????
> U MOTHERFUCKERS TURNED THIS TOPIC GAY........... :angry:
> *


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 11:57 PM~14555609
> *haha..u know i aint gay anyways...
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 23 2009, 06:54 AM~14558671
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2009, 12:06 AM~14447138
> *get your T shirts now...
> 
> front says  KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> 
> back says "MY CAR ALL GATE & NO WEIGHT, YOUR CAR ALL WEIGHT AND NO GATE."
> 
> put these T shirts in the back of ur car instead of lead...get em now while supplies last.they will be selling faster than pounds of lead...(I HOPE) LOL
> 
> they are worth their weight in lead... put ur balls on the table..take out the lead and toss in a T shirt...
> *



DO YOU HAVE ANY SHIRTS WITH LEAD IN THEM??

THEN I WILL DEFINATLY THROW IT IN THE BACK OF MY CAR :biggrin: 

:uh: ONLY IF IT WAS DONE,,,


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 23 2009, 02:08 PM~14561308
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY SHIRTS WITH LEAD IN THEM??
> 
> THEN I WILL DEFINATLY THROW IT IN THE BACK OF MY CAR :biggrin:
> 
> :uh: ONLY IF IT WAS DONE,,,
> *


haha I'll poison a shirt full of lead just for you


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2009, 03:25 PM~14562811
> *haha I'll poison a shirt full of lead just for you
> *


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 23 2009, 05:25 PM~14563517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: that cocky little chicken can crack a mofo up sometimes


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 23 2009, 05:25 PM~14563517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wish it had audio lol


----------



## AndrewH




----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Jul 12 2009, 07:57 PM~14452358
> *
> *


chiporusky :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 24 2009, 08:37 AM~14568584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



haha nice..thanks for the audio


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jul 24 2009, 11:04 AM~14570513
> *chiporusky :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


................. post youre ryde homie!!!!!!!!!! i didnt say i was doing big inches its just what it does my first car with juice in it  im still lerning how to hit the swith


----------



## datdude-oc

I have 6 batts not 8 hittin 40


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Jul 14 2009, 11:34 PM~14478661
> *SINGLE PRO HOPPER 3/8 BLOCK 10 BATTERIES......DOES 40
> DAILY DRIVER  NO WEIGHT
> ON 13S WITH A 5.0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBSfqI_GtyA
> *


HOW WOULD U KNOW!!!!!U NEVER DRIVE THAT PIECE OF SHIT!!!IT DONT EVEN GOT A SET UP IN IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 18 2009, 06:39 PM~14513852
> *wateva thats why you told my girl every detail bout the strip club maybe i should tell the truth bout your lapdance with details bout were her hands went :biggrin:     that what i thought  ooooohhhh!
> *





:0 DAMN LIKE THAT!?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 11 2009, 07:29 PM~14445829
> *oh your speakin blasphemy now!
> 
> it was my first time using a certain company that everyone loves. was suppossed to be a winning combo in any car  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*i just got that..lol*


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

THIS WAS A BADASS TOPIC! TIME TO TURN IT STRAIGHT AGAIN! HERES MINE. 8 BATTS TO THE FRONT 8 IN THE TRUNK NO PISTON V8 WITH A FULL WRAP. AND YES I DO NEED PRACTICE ON THE SWITCH!!! AFTER THE HOP I SAW THAT MY MOTOR WAS FUCKED AND THERE WAS OIL COMIN OUT IT SO I FUCKED UP THE SEAL ON THE SHAFT! AND IM USING A MARZ NUMBER 9


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 18 2010, 07:36 PM~18077655
> *THIS WAS A BADASS TOPIC! TIME TO TURN IT STRAIGHT AGAIN! HERES MINE. 8 BATTS TO THE FRONT 8 IN THE TRUNK NO PISTON V8 WITH A FULL WRAP. AND YES I DO NEED PRACTICE ON THE SWITCH!!! AFTER THE HOP I SAW THAT MY MOTOR WAS FUCKED AND THERE WAS OIL COMIN OUT IT SO I FUCKED UP THE SEAL ON THE SHAFT! AND IM USING A MARZ NUMBER 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT COILS IN THE FRONT AND HOW MANY TURNS ?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 18 2010, 07:47 PM~18077750
> *WHAT COILS IN THE FRONT AND HOW MANY TURNS ?
> *


there 4 1/2 koolaids with 4 and a half turns. it looks high up front cuz the way they did my frame there is a cup in the spring perch!!! i know its crazy! i want to try the white coils from koolaid. they told me there smaller so i wanna see if i can fit more of the white coil and still have enough play.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 18 2010, 08:21 PM~18078030
> *there 4 1/2 koolaids with 4 and a half turns. it looks high up front cuz the way they did my frame there is a cup in the spring perch!!! i know its crazy! i want to try the white coils from koolaid. they told me there smaller so i wanna see if i can fit more of the white coil and still have enough play.
> *


pics of the frame w cups?????


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 18 2010, 08:49 PM~18078314
> *pics of the frame w cups?????
> *


ill try and see if i can find some but these are the ones i found where u can see the spring rubbing on the frame. i got the piston kit from black magic i just havent tried it yet. i think more of my problem is the frame up front.


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jul 15 2009, 08:45 PM~14488039
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df_OmTKs_LQ
> mine the blue boo, that was with 8 batts and a piston doin more now trade the v8 for a 6
> *


that thing is horrible 8 batteries with a piston and a baby lockup doin absolutely nothing
:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

my caprice.. single pump.. 8 battery.. only running 4 in this video.. no piston..


----------



## Team CCE

single pump
Here's a single pump I did for a friend back in 06. Rack is only 3/16"x 1 1/2" box and 1/8" angle. No weight at all. Still undefeted. Highest # to date 52". He's drives it everywhere.


----------



## Team CCE

Oh forgot to mention, it has 10 batteries but two are bad. Only 8 to front. He needs new batteries real bad, there like about 5 years old :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 20 2010, 03:53 PM~18095076
> *single pump
> Here's a single pump I did for a friend back in 07. Rack is only 3/16"x 1 1/2" box and 1/8" angle. No weight at all. Still undefeted. Highest # to date 52". He's drives it everywhere.
> *


NICE PISTON OR NON?


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 20 2010, 03:53 PM~18095076
> *single pump
> Here's a single pump I did for a friend back in 07. Rack is only 3/16"x 1 1/2" box and 1/8" angle. No weight at all. Still undefeted. Highest # to date 52". He's drives it everywhere.
> *


bad ass fucker is killing that bumper


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 18 2010, 09:10 PM~18078535
> *ill try and see if i can find some but these are the ones i found where u can see the spring rubbing on the frame. i got the piston kit from black magic i just havent tried it yet. i think more of my problem is the frame up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE SPRING LOOKS HUNG UP.. CUT THAT SHIT OUT OF THE POCKET AND RUN 2 PAIRS OF THE FAT DOUGHNUTS..ULL BE BETTER OFF..


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Jul 20 2010, 08:03 PM~18096271
> *bad ass fucker is killing that bumper
> *


Yeah, Bruce (Team CCE) knows his shit.  Anyways, here's my single, 8 batteries, no weight.


----------



## hoppers602

Does 1 pump 10 batts but only useing 8 for the front count?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 20 2010, 08:50 PM~18097934
> *Does 1 pump 10 batts but only useing 8 for the front count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup Leonard.........what ever happened to that car???..........that shit was workn!! clowned all kindsa cars when it was out


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 20 2010, 09:01 PM~18098063
> *sup Leonard.........what ever happened to that car???..........that shit was workn!! clowned all kindsa cars when it was out
> *



Whatz up! I know i KICK myself in the ASS everyday :buttkick: I sold it to a member in Canada.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 20 2010, 08:50 PM~18097934
> *Does 1 pump 10 batts but only useing 8 for the front count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 20 2010, 09:18 PM~18098257
> *Whatz up! I know i KICK myself in the ASS everyday :buttkick: I sold it to a member in Canada.
> *


 :0 SUCKS


----------



## .TODD

single pump 8 batteries from the door piston no presure 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2qbvvwg&s=5


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 21 2010, 10:37 AM~18100964
> *single pump 8 batteries from the door piston no presure
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2qbvvwg&s=5
> *


got up good there,still no new video?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 21 2010, 07:48 AM~18101021
> *got up good there,still no new video?
> *



should be soon REAL SOON :biggrin: just burned a motor few weeks ago from now on i dont hop unless i got another motor ready my car was down for like two weeks :uh:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Them white kool aids works if you watch big fish watch vol 45 and 46 and tell me the difference in my car my car is the white monte wirh baby blue top and patterns I kno it wasn't doin a lot because my frame was fuckin the stroke shot thru frame and fucked up so we tried to weld it bacc enough for me to drive around and hop alil and my belly is cracked and caved in so I'm not gettin a solid good bounce my belly reflexes but I have like a 3 inch tucc and I fit a full stacc of kool aid whites and have plenty of play


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jul 21 2010, 08:04 AM~18101118
> *Them white kool aids works if you watch big fish watch vol 45 and 46 and tell me the difference in my car my car is the white monte wirh baby blue top and patterns I kno it wasn't doin a lot because my frame was fuckin the stroke shot thru frame and fucked up so we tried to weld it bacc enough for me to drive around and hop alil and my belly is cracked and caved in so I'm not gettin a solid good bounce my belly reflexes but I have like a 3 inch tucc and I fit a full stacc of kool aid whites and have plenty of play
> *



 putting whites in my regal this winter got the silver koolaids now


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 20 2010, 02:36 PM~18094284
> *my caprice.. single pump.. 8 battery.. only running 4 in this video.. no piston..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: when we were leaving that hop and you gas hopped down the freeway


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 20 2010, 03:58 PM~18095140
> *NICE PISTON OR NON?
> *


It' is a piston pump. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Jul 20 2010, 06:03 PM~18096271
> *bad ass fucker is killing that bumper
> *


Thanks, That car is fun. it is a four door but still does it's thing


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Jul 20 2010, 08:35 PM~18097784
> *Yeah, Bruce (Team CCE) knows his shit.   Anyways, here's my single, 8 batteries, no weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, but there's always more to learn. Caddy looks Awesome! Still a big block?


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 20 2010, 03:53 PM~18095076
> *single pump
> Here's a single pump I did for a friend back in 06. Rack is only 3/16"x 1 1/2" box and 1/8" angle. No weight at all. Still undefeted. Highest # to date 52". He's drives it everywhere.
> *


 :thumbsup: what coils? how many turns? v8? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

They are a pair of are original 4-ton coils. We have changed the design, got them back into production awhile back. Tested them for awhile in two different cars. Those have been in since I put the car together. I don't remember exactly how many turns, but pretty close to a full stack. Not much cut off.


----------



## Team CCE

Oh, yea it's a fully dressed 307 with cold ass ac


----------



## bigcadi

:0


> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 21 2010, 11:32 AM~18102572
> *They are a pair of are original 4-ton coils. We have changed the design, got them back into production awhile back. Tested them for awhile in two different cars. Those have been in since I put the car together. I don't remember exactly how many turns, but pretty close to a full stack. Not much cut off.
> *


NICE WORK BACKBUMPER ALL DAY LONG :0 AND ICE COLD


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 20 2010, 06:53 PM~18095076
> *single pump
> Here's a single pump I did for a friend back in 06. Rack is only 3/16"x 1 1/2" box and 1/8" angle. No weight at all. Still undefeted. Highest # to date 52". He's drives it everywhere.
> *




FOR A CCE STREET CAR THAT THINGS DOES WORK WELL,I HAVE TO ADMIT.WHERE IS THAT CAR THESE DAYS.HAVEN'T SEEN IT IN A LONG TIME.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 21 2010, 02:37 PM~18104020
> *FOR A CCE STREET CAR THAT THINGS DOES WORK WELL,I HAVE TO ADMIT.WHERE IS THAT CAR THESE DAYS.HAVEN'T SEEN IT IN A LONG TIME.
> *


It's still in chicago. Been takin' it easy with it. It still needs batteries and the frame isn't fully wrapped. He want's to do some more work to it, like paint and more frame work. His dad pass away and he has been having some rough times.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 21 2010, 09:44 AM~18101781
> *:wow:  when we were leaving that hop and you gas hopped down the freeway
> *












Im not scared of the gas hop.. by anymeans....
wait til i get this piston kit put in.. ima gas hop that thing til something bad happens.. 

i gas hopped that regal before.. one time.. very very scarey... mainly the landing.. 
oh yea pm me ur number.. ill be up yur way pretty soon...


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 21 2010, 12:41 PM~18102208
> *Thanks, but there's always more to learn. Caddy looks Awesome! Still a big block?
> *



Thanks. Its got a 350 rocket now.


----------



## makahaboyz

Video

8 batts regular gate 11 gear number 6 hose silver black magic coils my car does the same full stack or with a couple turns cut


----------



## makahaboyz

my car is the blue lincoln


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@Jul 21 2010, 11:37 PM~18109175
> *Video
> 
> 8 batts regular gate 11 gear number 6 hose silver black magic coils my car does the same full stack or with a couple turns cut
> *


does good bro!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 11 2009, 09:22 AM~14442437
> *YEAH I UNDERSTAND THAT, BUT THAT CAR HAD TOO HAVE WEIGHT TO ROCK LIKE THAT HE MIGHT NOT HAVE MUCH AND THATS WHY IT DONT FLOAT LIKE U SAY! 8 BATTS ARE NOT GONNA ROCK UR CAR LIKE THAT!
> *


if he said he didnt have weight then he was lacking on power.,,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 21 2010, 11:36 AM~18102605
> *Oh, yea it's a fully dressed 307 with cold ass ac
> *


i got a quick ? everyone here agrees that using weight is cheating,.?,.,,.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jul 22 2010, 01:30 AM~18109564
> *i got a quick ? everyone here agrees that using weight is cheating,.?,.,,.
> *


using weight isnt cheating.. depending on it is..
ur gonna weight yur car as soon as yu put batterys in it.. then wrapping it HEAVY in the REAR..


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 21 2010, 07:02 PM~18104711
> *It's still in chicago. Been takin' it easy with it. It still needs batteries and the frame isn't fully wrapped. He want's to do some more work to it, like paint and more frame work. His dad pass away and he has been having some rough times.
> *



SORRY TO HEAR THAT, TELL HIM TO KEEP HIS HEAD UP,AND GET THE OLDS BACK IN THE STREETS.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jul 22 2010, 04:30 AM~18109564
> *i got a quick ? everyone here agrees that using weight is cheating,.?,.,,.
> *



I THINK ADDING UNNECESSARY WEIGHT IS BULLSHIT.LIKE 14 TO 16 BATTERIES IN A SINGLE GATE OR LEADING UP THE REAR OF YOUR CAR.THAT TAKES THE FUN OUT OF HOPPING ON STRAIGHT POWER.JUST MY .02 CENTS


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@Jul 21 2010, 11:37 PM~18109175
> *Video
> 
> 8 batts regular gate 11 gear number 6 hose silver black magic coils my car does the same full stack or with a couple turns cut
> *


dat car still trips me da fuck out :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jul 22 2010, 01:30 AM~18109564
> *i got a quick ? everyone here agrees that using weight is cheating,.?,.,,.
> *


I personally don't like it. Anybody can build a teeter tooter. Doesn't matter on the pump AT ALL with a shit ton of weight. Might as well use a power steering pump, :biggrin: I like to use hydraulic power and suspension design myself.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 22 2010, 06:55 AM~18110258
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT, TELL HIM TO KEEP HIS HEAD UP,AND GET THE OLDS BACK IN THE STREETS.
> *


I will, thanks. He doesn't get on here at all.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@Jul 21 2010, 11:38 PM~18109178
> *my car is the blue lincoln
> *


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

LMFAO!!!


----------



## CADILLACJON

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qex9Ne7yCs4...player_embedded
[/quote]
Single CCE piston 96v to the nose 10batts in trunk no weight the best it did was 37" but now retired


----------



## Purple Haze

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qex9Ne7yCs4...player_embedded


Single CCE piston 96v to the nose 10batts in trunk no weight the best it did was 37" but now retired
[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Love the one handed hop!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 22 2010, 11:28 AM~18111631
> *I personally don't like it. Anybody can build a teeter tooter. Doesn't matter on the pump AT ALL with a shit ton of weight. Might as well use a power steering pump,  :biggrin: I like to use hydraulic power and suspension design myself.
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## iHopp

MY CAR BACK IN 07 ,NO WIGHT ,8 BATT


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT

TOMAS KNEEDEEP CC SAN DIEGO 8 batts no weight


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 22 2010, 10:28 AM~18111631
> *I personally don't like it. Anybody can build a teeter tooter. Doesn't matter on the pump AT ALL with a shit ton of weight. Might as well use a power steering pump,  :biggrin: I like to use hydraulic power and suspension design myself.
> *


you like the teeter tooter at recess :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 31 2010, 03:33 PM~18194738
> *you like the teeter tooter at recess :0
> *


 :0 :0 and :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 31 2010, 04:03 PM~18194865
> *:0  :0 and  :0
> *


you & watcher like em to  .. i seen watcher on the jungle jyms :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 31 2010, 04:19 PM~18194940
> *you & watcher like em to  .. i seen watcher on the jungle jyms :0
> *


 U STALKING HIM ? :scrutinize:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 31 2010, 04:38 PM~18195040
> *U STALKING HIM ? :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :ugh: :around: :no:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

my 60 impala is single pump with 8 batts total in the trunk hitting 41-42"s no piston, 10 year old pump with the origional pumphead in it, and some super old workaholic batts. its also got a super light rack. i know with some new batts and a stronger rack with a subframe it would do high 40's.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 31 2010, 08:33 PM~18195277
> *my 60 impala is single pump with 8 batts total in the trunk hitting 41-42"s no piston, 10 year old pump with the origional pumphead in it, and some super old workaholic batts. its also got a super light rack. i know with some new batts and a stronger rack with a subframe it would do high 40's.
> *



LETS SEE SOME PICS OR VIDEO.THATS PRETTY IMPRESSIVE FOR A NON PISTON HEAVY IMPALA.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 31 2010, 10:00 PM~18196643
> *LETS SEE SOME PICS OR VIDEO.THATS PRETTY IMPRESSIVE FOR A NON PISTON HEAVY IMPALA.
> *


i seen it swing :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

there are some videos of it on here but im not too sure how to post them in this topic...









this is a pic i found that someone posted from last weekend at the local burger spot... drove over with the wife and kids, hop the car, eat a burger, and drive home...


----------



## T86CUTLASS

My buddys 62 impala SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTERIES.....NO WEIGHT 51 inches


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

this is my caprice at 72 volts this weekend.. i think the wagon is running either 72 or 96 volts.. both single pumps..


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

here is a bad pic of my setup.. nothing fancy...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 31 2010, 03:33 PM~18194738
> *you like the teeter tooter at recess :0
> *


 :twak: Watch it now, I'll tell everybody about your power steering pump. :roflmao: OOPS! My bad. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 5 2010, 04:07 PM~18238687
> *:twak: Watch it now, I'll tell everybody about your power steering pump.  :roflmao: OOPS! My bad. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: its a double power steering pump


----------



## mikegDenver

single pump 10 batterys with a v8 vids at night so not that good but u get the idea http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6MX_jojzyA


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 1 2010, 02:41 AM~18197245
> *there are some videos of it on here but im not too sure how to post them in this topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a pic i found that someone posted from last weekend at the local burger spot... drove over with the wife and kids, hop the car, eat a burger, and drive home...
> *



NICE


----------



## MUFASA

THE HOMIES WIFES CAR............SINGLE 8 BATTS, 3/8 BLOCK NON PISTON,ITALIAN DUMP, BATTS ON THE SIDES AND 2 IN THE CENTER.

ORIGINALLY LIFTED BY HOMIES W 6 BATTS, I ADDED 2 AND REDID PUMP AND HOSES N SHIT....POSTING THIS UP FOR THE HOMIE.........


----------



## southsyde64

single pump non piston 8 batts if it matters v8 nothing taken off ac blowin cold


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 17 2010, 07:39 PM~18594590
> *THE HOMIES WIFES CAR............SINGLE 8 BATTS, 3/8 BLOCK NON PISTON,ITALIAN DUMP, BATTS ON THE SIDES AND 2 IN THE CENTER.
> 
> ORIGINALLY LIFTED BY HOMIES W 6 BATTS, I ADDED 2 AND REDID PUMP AND HOSES N SHIT....POSTING THIS UP FOR THE HOMIE.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn how many turns of coil is he running?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Sep 17 2010, 07:46 PM~18594634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> single pump non piston 8 batts if it matters v8 nothing taken off ac  blowin cold
> *


badass


----------



## VETERANOS79

What's up people. Here is my car. Single nonpiston, 8batts, v8 all oem parts still on engine. Nothing gutted out. 1/2 inch pluming and a china square dump. Does have a split belly of 1". It's a short video. Thanks.


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by VETERANOS79_@Sep 18 2010, 11:48 AM~18598101
> *What's up people. Here is my car. Single nonpiston, 8batts, v8 all oem parts still on engine. Nothing gutted out.  1/2 inch pluming and a china square dump. Does have a split belly of 1". It's a short video. Thanks.
> 
> *


Looks good Issac. :thumbsup: What you running?


----------



## VETERANOS79

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Sep 18 2010, 10:15 AM~18598236
> *Looks good Issac. :thumbsup: What you running?
> *


Thanks. 
Here is what i have:
CCE street block (bored and re tapped for 1/2" plumbing.1/2" parker check valves
Rockford 80 gear bored out the pressure port a little.
Prestolite plus motor (dual post)
One 1/2" 15' hose to the front splits to 2 3/8 hoses to the cylinder.
blue 4 ton springs I think they are more bounce. 
1 china square dump.
I'll try to post pics for you later.


----------



## Rolling Chevys

whats up issac ?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough+Sep 17 2010, 11:16 PM~18596154-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn how many turns of coil is he running?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 turns of 4.5 tons
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 17 2010, 11:46 PM~18596326
> *badass
> *


x2...............cars clownin!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by VETERANOS79_@Sep 18 2010, 10:48 AM~18598101
> *What's up people. Here is my car. Single nonpiston, 8batts, v8 all oem parts still on engine. Nothing gutted out.  1/2 inch pluming and a china square dump. Does have a split belly of 1". It's a short video. Thanks.
> 
> *


nice


----------



## VETERANOS79

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Sep 18 2010, 12:00 PM~18598630
> *whats up issac ?
> *


Nothing much homie. Just chillin. :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANOS79

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 18 2010, 12:30 PM~18598772
> *nice
> *


Thanks.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Sep 17 2010, 07:46 PM~18594634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> single pump non piston 8 batts if it matters v8 nothing taken off ac  blowin cold
> *


tiggidie! u snappin bra :thumbsup: luv them threez


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

wheres rickndaregal at?


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2010, 04:42 PM~18599957
> *wheres rickndaregal at?
> *


hy you needto stay focused and work miclo


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2010, 05:42 PM~18599957
> *wheres rickndaregal at?
> *


Licking his wounds :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by VETERANOS79_@Sep 18 2010, 01:43 PM~18598347
> *Thanks.
> Here is what i have:
> CCE street block (bored and re tapped for 1/2" plumbing.1/2" parker check valves
> Rockford 80 gear bored out the pressure port a little.
> Prestolite plus motor (dual post)
> One 1/2" 15' hose to the front splits to 2 3/8 hoses to the cylinder.
> blue 4 ton springs I think they are more bounce.
> 1 china square dump.
> I'll try to post pics for you later.
> *


thats cool to see. not alot of guys will break it down like that. pics of the pump would be nice


----------



## VETERANOS79

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 18 2010, 05:23 PM~18600181
> *thats cool to see. not alot of guys will break it down like that. pics of the pump would be nice
> *


Sure. No problem, It's nothing fancy though. I do add some air to the pump for a little kick.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 18 2010, 01:27 PM~18598749
> *4 turns of 4.5 tons
> x2...............cars clownin!
> *


what size gear is he using?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by VETERANOS79_@Sep 18 2010, 07:02 PM~18600372
> *Sure. No problem, It's nothing fancy though.  I do add some air to the pump for a little kick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does the check on the return make a difference on a non-piston pump?


----------



## VETERANOS79

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 18 2010, 06:30 PM~18600520
> *does the check on the return make a difference on a non-piston pump?
> *


I don't know. Never tried it with out. I plan on trying a bladder kit so i guess I'm gonna need it on anyways.


----------



## BigBlue64

[/quote]
Nice looking setup! Straight and to the point. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

that looks like a fatboys hydraulics 45 degree port block?


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by VETERANOS79_@Sep 18 2010, 09:02 PM~18600372
> *Sure. No problem, It's nothing fancy though.  I do add some air to the pump for a little kick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks, clean set up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop

*SINGLE PISTON 10 BATTERIES WITH A V8 IN IT STREET DRIVEN, FREEWAY DRIVEN, NO WEIGHT ALL GAIT STREET RIDER, WITH BEAT IN IT :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
*


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 18 2010, 09:03 PM~18601151
> *SINGLE PISTON 10 BATTERIES WITH A V8 IN IT STREET DRIVEN, FREEWAY DRIVEN, NO WEIGHT ALL GAIT STREET RIDER, WITH BEAT IN IT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


Damn that bitch hits. pictures of the setup?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

:werd:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

does the motor mounts have ta b welded with a partial wrap?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by VETERANOS79_@Sep 18 2010, 08:41 PM~18600580
> *I don't know. Never tried it with out. I plan on trying a bladder kit so i guess I'm gonna need it on anyways.
> *


after i got my bladder i sold my piston its the way to go...


----------



## southsyde64

I had to put metal mounts ok mine. Any other kinds keep breaking and there a pain to change. Just a little vibration but nothin annoying


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

that cutty is sweet


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Sep 19 2010, 11:37 AM~18603342
> *I had to put metal mounts ok mine. Any other kinds keep breaking and there a pain to change. Just a little vibration but nothin annoying
> *


did you buy them or fab them? if bought where at?


----------



## southsyde64

got em from a place in town called alamo performance but you can get them online from MORROSSO


----------



## Pjay

Single pump 8 batteries V8


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 20 2010, 03:39 PM~18613599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Single pump 8 batteries V8
> *


piston or not??? how many batteries total?


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 20 2010, 08:04 PM~18615697
> *piston or not??? how many batteries total?
> *


8 total piston pump


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 20 2010, 07:04 PM~18615697
> *piston or not??? how many batteries total?
> *


has piston but doesnt have air in it in this video


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 20 2010, 08:55 PM~18616214
> *has piston but doesnt have air in it in this video
> *


im curious y does everyone run pistons???but dont load them????pumps are pretty weak unloaded..got to b stressing ur gear out...


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 21 2010, 06:52 AM~18620086
> *im curious y does everyone run pistons???but dont load them????pumps are pretty weak unloaded..got to b stressing ur gear out...
> *


i hear ya but this car is weird weve tried the nitrogen at different levels of pressure aand it doesnt like it at all


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 21 2010, 10:17 AM~18621075
> *i hear ya but this car is weird weve tried the nitrogen at different levels of pressure aand it doesnt like it at all
> *


 are the piston seals bad???..


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 21 2010, 10:44 AM~18621736
> *are the piston seals bad???..
> *


im not sure but i notice that when we blast it at any pressure it fights it


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 21 2010, 01:22 PM~18622521
> *im not sure but i notice that when we blast it at any pressure it fights it
> *


which piston??..


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 21 2010, 12:42 PM~18622720
> *which piston??..
> *


black magic i know he bought it used frm sum 1 else in tx


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 21 2010, 01:22 PM~18622521
> *im not sure but i notice that when we blast it at any pressure it fights it
> *


Have u checked if the piston getting stuck??? :0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 21 2010, 02:40 PM~18623333
> *black magic i know he bought it used frm sum 1 else in tx
> *


use the stem on block to push piston back remeve pressure plug than see if piston has returned to the rear ward position.than bleed pressure off stem and reload..it odd for the blk magic piston to get stuck it has a real soft lock the piston slides real easy in there it should not take much.y move it...hell u can take tank off and push them back by hand something goin on in there


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 20 2010, 07:13 PM~18615805
> *8 total piston pump
> *


BADASS MAN. WHAT GEARHEAD?


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 21 2010, 10:17 AM~18621075
> *i hear ya but this car is weird weve tried the nitrogen at different levels of pressure aand it doesnt like it at all
> *


Its just the owner cant hit it with pressure in piston


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 21 2010, 01:42 PM~18622720
> *which piston??..
> *


Gen 1 piston


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 21 2010, 08:40 PM~18626885
> *BADASS MAN. WHAT GEARHEAD?
> *


11


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 21 2010, 06:25 PM~18626082
> *use the stem on block to push piston back remeve pressure plug than see if piston has returned to the rear ward position.than bleed pressure off stem and reload..it odd for the blk magic piston to get stuck it has a real soft lock the piston slides real easy in there it should not take much.y move it...hell u can take tank off and push them back by hand something goin on in there
> *


the pistons not stuck u could here it go forward when u blast it but idk we jus gotta mess with it a lil more


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Sep 20 2010, 05:05 PM~18613339
> *got em from a place in town called alamo performance but you can get them online from MORROSSO
> *


cool thanks


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 20 2010, 03:39 PM~18613599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Single pump 8 batteries V8
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE... What size coils?


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 22 2010, 10:30 AM~18631969
> *:thumbsup: NICE... What size coils?
> *


there silver frm black magic i think 4 3/4


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 22 2010, 02:03 PM~18633252
> *there silver frm black magic  i think 4 3/4
> *


they have 5 turns


----------



## 81cut

I knw this may not be the rite topic but I figure since a lot of people seem to be doin decent inches, can u really tell the difference in 3/8 ports and 1/2 inch ports on the cylinders?


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 22 2010, 02:53 PM~18634199
> *they have 5 turns
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

*Single pump daily driven V8 stock suspension 8 batts total Black Magic Equipped*


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 23 2010, 11:28 PM~18648772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Single pump daily driven V8 stock suspension 8 batts total Black Magic Equipped
> *


thats bitch hits nice. street cars is what its all about


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

hey is it tru ya cant hop a car without the motor in it? :uh:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 24 2010, 06:55 PM~18654902
> *hey is it tru ya cant hop a car without the motor in it? :uh:
> *


I believe not


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 26 2010, 08:19 PM~18668418
> *I believe not
> *


koo!


----------



## bigcadi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXh3dCZ4_yc SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTERYS


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 24 2010, 05:55 PM~18654902
> *hey is it tru ya cant hop a car without the motor in it? :uh:
> *


i tried to hitt my car for fun without a motor in it and it didnt do shit prob due to not having enough weight in the front to compress the coils


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 27 2010, 09:35 AM~18672101
> *i tried to hitt my car for fun without a motor in it and it didnt do shit prob due to not having enough weight in the front to compress the coils
> *


that's because your a chipper crisp.. :0 :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 27 2010, 09:35 AM~18672101
> *i tried to hitt my car for fun without a motor in it and it didnt do shit prob due to not having enough weight in the front to compress the coils
> *


yehh that would make since, damn!duh :roflmao: :thumbsup: koo


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 27 2010, 01:07 PM~18673741
> *that's because your a chipper crisp.. :0  :roflmao:
> *


dam cheerleaders :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 27 2010, 09:27 PM~18678341
> *dam cheerleaders  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I'm sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Sep 27 2010, 09:27 PM~18678341-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam cheerleaders  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 ima cheerleader sideliner chipper :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Sep 28 2010, 12:41 PM~18682616
> *Thats what I'm sayin' :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty

:0 











































:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Sep 27 2010, 10:27 PM~18678341-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam cheerleaders  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHEERLEADING CHRISP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE REAL BIG [email protected] 28 2010, 04:14 PM~18683999
> *:0  ima cheerleader sideliner chipper :0
> 
> :ugh:  :around:  :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHEERLEADER :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Sep 28 2010, 04:40 PM~18684308
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 28 2010, 07:16 PM~18686553
> *CHEERLEADING CHRISP  :biggrin:
> CHEERLEADER  :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


super chipper :biggrin:


----------



## the natural

hey guys my car still in its early stages 
72vts looking to get more!
my coils bined up on frame
how much does that hurt me?


----------



## the natural

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 11 2009, 11:20 AM~14443219
> *SINGLE 8 BATTS LOWRIDER LEAGLE  NO WEIGHT:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is hot!


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Nov 1 2010, 07:03 PM~18962072
> *this is hot!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 26 2010, 08:19 PM~18668418
> *I believe not
> *


Radical dancers don't have engines usually :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 27 2010, 09:35 AM~18672101
> *i tried to hitt my car for fun without a motor in it and it didnt do shit prob due to not having enough weight in the front to compress the coils
> *


It's ok stevie, chippers are people to. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> SINGLE 8 BATTS LOWRIDER LEAGLE NO WEIGHT:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The midle one is for the rear, the other two are to the front :0 Thats why it don't three wheel. :wow:


----------



## matdogg

> SINGLE 8 BATTS LOWRIDER LEAGLE NO WEIGHT:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The midle one is for the rear, the other two are to the front :0 Thats why it don't three wheel. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you let my secret out :biggrin:
> 
> hows every thing going Bruce you going to make it back for casper??
Click to expand...


----------



## StreetFame

8 BATTS TO THE NOSE 2 TO THE BACK
PISTON PUMP
V-8


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 23 2010, 11:28 PM~18648772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Single pump daily driven V8 stock suspension 8 batts total Black Magic Equipped
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 09:53 PM~14440161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS DOING 36 INCHES NO WEIGHT AND WOULD DRIVE THAT BITCH EVERY WHERE.... SINGLE PISTON 8 BATTS....... I MISS IT!!! :angry:
> *


this car was a bucket ......................jk that was the prime time of locos i remember :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 2 2010, 11:20 AM~18967566
> *It's ok stevie, chippers are people to. :biggrin:
> *


haha so bruce got jokes now lol :biggrin: whats crackalackin chip


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 3 2010, 03:44 PM~18977654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 BATTS TO THE NOSE 2 TO THE BACK
> PISTON PUMP
> V-8
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## weatmaster

TTT


----------



## MUFASA

THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT !!!! 

WAS TO BE NO MORE THAN 8 BATTS...NO WEIGHT!

LOTSA WEIGHTED 10 BATTS :angry:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 24 2011, 01:30 AM~19680304
> *THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT !!!!
> 
> WAS TO BE NO MORE THAN 8 BATTS...NO WEIGHT!
> 
> LOTSA WEIGHTED 10 BATTS  :angry:
> *


im almost done with a regal 8 batts no piston no weight. ill post up a vid when i test it!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 24 2011, 09:30 AM~19680304
> *THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT !!!!
> 
> WAS TO BE NO MORE THAN 8 BATTS...NO WEIGHT!
> 
> LOTSA WEIGHTED 10 BATTS  :angry:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jan 24 2011, 02:12 AM~19680364
> *im almost done with a regal 8 batts no piston no weight. ill post up a vid when i test it!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Jan 24 2011, 05:35 AM~19680604
> *:yes:
> *


X2


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 24 2011, 10:48 AM~19681668
> *X2
> *


K ONDA HOMIE? I'M WORKING ON DOING UP MY CUTTY LIKE WE TALKED ABOUT. I'LL SHOOT FOR THIS FALL MAYBE? (NO WEIGHT)


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> SINGLE 8 BATTS LOWRIDER LEAGLE NO WEIGHT:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The midle one is for the rear, the other two are to the front :0 Thats why it don't three wheel. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All weight, no gate! :worship: :worship: :rofl:
Click to expand...


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 24 2011, 11:02 AM~19682215
> *K ONDA HOMIE? I'M WORKING ON DOING UP MY CUTTY LIKE WE TALKED ABOUT. I'LL SHOOT FOR THIS FALL MAYBE? (NO WEIGHT)
> *


----------



## casper38

:scrutinize:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

single pump 1 battery


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 25 2011, 04:38 PM~19695662
> *single pump 1 battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Yuhaten63

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 25 2011, 05:38 PM~19695662
> *single pump 1 battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AT LEAST ITS HITTING BACK FORKS :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Jan 25 2011, 06:01 PM~19696507
> *AT LEAST ITS HITTING BACK FORKS  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LENETOWNTX

These are Single with 8 batts...no Piston





































My Impala Single with 6 batts


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jan 25 2011, 09:56 PM~19699123
> *These are Single with 8 batts...no Piston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Impala Single with 6 batts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CARL'S REGAL :thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 25 2011, 05:38 PM~19695662
> *single pump 1 battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice booty hop


----------



## V Boy 88

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 25 2011, 06:38 PM~19695662
> *single pump 1 battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn! that suka is hittin higher then my Cadi!


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

*single pump 8 batteries
*


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

:ugh:


----------



## tone from 509

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 28 2011, 06:46 PM~19725462
> *single pump 8 batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean homie nice lookin frame so what r u hittin


----------



## Pjay




----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by tone from 509_@Jan 30 2011, 02:03 AM~19735601
> *clean homie nice lookin frame  so what r u hittin
> *


about 76


----------



## mufasaJR87

i got a cutty running ten to the nose toke me a lil time tryn differnt shit til i got the combo right wit sum help of a good homie  





sum haters talkn smack after i put it on the bumper just the new people n that club haters jajajaja


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Mar 29 2011, 12:32 AM~20207476
> *i got a cutty running ten to the nose  toke me a lil time tryn differnt shit til i got the combo right wit sum help of a good homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sum haters talkn smack after i put it on the bumper  just the new people n that club haters jajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: hits good


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 25 2011, 05:38 PM~19695662
> *single pump 1 battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



STUCK!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Mar 29 2011, 12:32 AM~20207476
> *i got a cutty running ten to the nose  toke me a lil time tryn differnt shit til i got the combo right wit sum help of a good homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sum haters talkn smack after i put it on the bumper  just the new people n that club haters jajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

some people looked mad :wow:


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 29 2011, 10:19 AM~20209103
> *:0  :0
> 
> some people looked mad  :wow:
> *


lmao jajajaj yea they were it was sum new guys from majestic portland chapter one of them n washinton at showtimes and he kam to the big I show with a regal to serv me amnd he was chipping n they saw me on the bumper again :biggrin: n started talkn shit jajajaja kuz he kudnt high as me jajajaja its on the roll'n vol. 20 want to c if he got all the footage
my homie jr and rob were gunna whip sum ass jajajajajaja


----------



## mufasaJR87

this him wit his monte ten batts to nose single pump he said he was gunna serve me jajajaja n i had sum garbage batts n were dien from kruzing and hopping the night b4 jajajaja


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 29 2011, 06:11 AM~20208031
> *:thumbsup: hits good
> *


...... damn that mutherfucker bad :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 29 2011, 10:28 PM~20214640
> *...... damn that mutherfucker bad  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dawg toke a min for it to hit good but i got it there


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Mar 30 2011, 02:02 AM~20216177
> *thanks dawg  toke a min for it to hit good but i got it there
> *


  i hope mine gets there some time but crawl before you walk :happysad:


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 30 2011, 10:45 PM~20224223
> *  i hope mine gets there some time but crawl before you walk  :happysad:
> *


thats right 
u will homie its just a lil elbo grease  then when u do they gunna hate on u 4 it
pero fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Mar 29 2011, 12:32 AM~20207476
> *i got a cutty running ten to the nose  toke me a lil time tryn differnt shit til i got the combo right wit sum help of a good homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sum haters talkn smack after i put it on the bumper  just the new people n that club haters jajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the way this hits one og the best ive ever seen nice job dialing it in just the right bonce in the rear


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Mar 31 2011, 02:02 AM~20225456
> *thats right
> u will homie its just a lil elbo grease   then when u do they gunna hate on u 4 it
> pero  fuck it :biggrin:
> *


Very true dam if u do and dam if u dont


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 31 2011, 07:49 AM~20226062
> *love the way this hits one og the best ive ever seen nice job dialing it in just the right bonce in the rear
> *


thank lokoi like the way it too i bang on that motor for a min to it was just a reg comp motor from cce 
had help from the 
OG


----------



## Pjay




----------



## casper38




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Mar 31 2011, 12:04 PM~20228015
> *thank lokoi like the way it too  i bang on that motor for a min to it was just a reg comp motor from cce
> had help from the
> OG
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 1985buickregal

what number hoses works the best with a single piston,8 batt. num 9 marz gears on a g body? double hoses o single with y n front?


----------



## lowridersin925

:biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Mar 29 2011, 01:02 PM~20211103
> *lmao jajajaj yea they were it was sum new guys from smashing muffjr *


----------



## mufasaJR87

> *smashing mufasajr menso  *
> 
> 
> here u go now jajajaja :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> i do give u that one u served me alright n i was wat two weeks out of jail on a 20rack bail yea my bucket wasnt hitn shit but i get a win after u got me do like i said i ant haten dawg


----------



## mufasaJR87

[3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mufasaJR87, 86Butt, MAJESTICS~J~
wat up fellas looking guud :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

:drama:


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 18 2011, 12:52 AM~20362886
> *:drama:
> *


jajajajaja u krazy wey


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 17 2011, 10:52 PM~20362886
> *:drama:
> *


 :biggrin: 
GOTTA LOVE JR,,,


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 18 2011, 12:54 AM~20362893
> *:biggrin:
> GOTTA LOVE JR,,,
> *


eeeee son lokos


----------



## 86cutt

> *smashing mufasajr menso  *
> 
> 
> here u go now jajajaja :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> i do give u that one u served me alright n i was wat two weeks *out of jail on a 20rack* bail yea my bucket wasnt hitn shit but i get a win after u got me do like i said i ant haten dawg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same ol story everytime
> full of excuses :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Apr 18 2011, 12:57 AM~20362904
> *same ol story everytime
> full of excuses  :biggrin:
> *


ok sure yea exsuses just like urs huh for non getting that 64 on the bumer huh i dnt got exsuse kuz everbody knew where i was at so i get butt hurt like u fools do wats everytime homie huh till i beat my case yea and then wat happen huh wat happen my point excatly foo


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Mar 29 2011, 01:05 PM~20211134
> *this him wit his monte ten batts to nose single pump he said he was gunna serve me jajajaja n i had sum garbage  batts n were dien from kruzing and hopping the night b4 jajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ok yea I'll take that loss no prob...  but how can u take that as win if u didn't even hit the bumper.. :roflmao: 
Funny thing is, I took that 1st place single pump trophy and money that day in seattle... :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS~J~_@Apr 18 2011, 01:09 AM~20362950
> *Ok yea I'll take that loss no prob...   but how can u take that as win if u didn't even hit the bumper..  :roflmao:
> Funny thing is, I took that 1st place single pump trophy and money that day in seattle... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so u know i hit bumper once dawg wasnt constant and yea u did take first place ant haten no but was kuz u enter the hop i didnt we just went to hop n if anybody should of it wud of been manuel with pinky and u kar didnt hit bumper that a nice pic but u floatin on it we never seen the bumper plastic move from hitting the ground


----------



## pinche chico

ALL THE HOPPERS WE TOOK IN THAT DAY WAS FOR FREE EXHIBITION !!!


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS~J~_@Apr 18 2011, 01:09 AM~20362950
> *Ok yea I'll take that loss no prob...   but how can u take that as win if u didn't even hit the bumper..  :roflmao:
> Funny thing is, I took that 1st place single pump trophy and money that day in seattle... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


but like i said hopping is wat it is win or lose i ant gunna kry and bitch homie every body has there days i dnt hate like other people do.ill tell tru facts u cats doing ur thing fixn u ridez stright im on sum other shit


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Apr 17 2011, 11:16 PM~20362982
> *so u know  i hit bumper once dawg  wasnt constant and yea u did take first  place ant haten no but was  kuz u enter the hop i didnt we just went to hop n if anybody should of it wud of been manuel with pinky and u kar didnt hit bumper that a nice pic but u floatin on it  we never seen the bumper plastic move from hitting the ground
> *


Yea ok...


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS~J~_@Apr 18 2011, 01:21 AM~20363000
> *Yea ok...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 17 2011, 11:18 PM~20362990
> *ALL THE HOPPERS WE TOOK IN THAT DAY WAS FOR FREE EXHIBITION !!!
> *


U yourself didnt take shit...* WE * had cars out in Cali, AZ and so on today...But I myself didnt so I don't say *WE*  
Now back to the Topic and Much respect to all the real hoppers in here... I'm out..


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS~J~_@Apr 17 2011, 11:27 PM~20363019
> *U yourself didnt take shit... WE  had cars out in Cali, AZ and so on today...But I myself didnt so I don't say WE
> Now back to the Topic and Much respect to all the real hoppers in here... I'm out..
> *


WE AS A CLUB HOMIE


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS~J~_@Apr 18 2011, 01:27 AM~20363019
> *U yourself didnt take shit... WE  had cars out in Cali, AZ and so on today...But I myself didnt so I don't say WE
> Now back to the Topic and Much respect to all the real hoppers in here... I'm out..
> *


u say WE u toke ur cars to cali to az no i dnt member that :twak:   sum of u members did prof for them


----------



## pinche chico

:biggrin: :biggrin: sorry MUFASA :biggrin: :biggrin: 

now back to the subject


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 18 2011, 01:39 AM~20363045
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: sorry MUFASA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> now back to the subject
> *


no disrespect to u topic mufasa


----------



## MUFASA

ITS KOO.....TOPIC WENT TO SHIT A LONG TIME AGO ...... :happysad:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS~J~_@Apr 18 2011, 12:27 AM~20363019
> *U yourself didnt take shit... WE  had cars out in Cali, AZ and so on today...But I myself didnt so I don't say WE
> Now back to the Topic and Much respect to all the real hoppers in here... I'm out..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS~J~_@Apr 17 2011, 11:27 PM~20363019
> *U yourself didnt take shit... WE  had cars out in Cali, AZ and so on today...But I myself didnt so I don't say WE
> Now back to the Topic and Much respect to all the real hoppers in here... I'm out..
> *


the blue regal ? :uh:


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by 155/80/13_@Apr 18 2011, 11:44 AM~20364836
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: wats up alex


----------



## hittin back bumper

Single pump 8 batts plain Jane hi-low pump no piston
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H538HIUDrUg...be_gdata_player


----------



## SHOELACES

so what inches u guys getting


----------



## 86montecarlo

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

NO WEIGHT 111 NOW WHAT;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## Pjay

DIPN714 said:


> NO WEIGHT 111 NOW WHAT;;;


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZd7lZncsZA G-Force Gear, Saco motor


----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZd7lZncsZA G-Force Gear, Saco motor


 TTT


----------



## IMPALA863




----------



## 502Regal

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZd7lZncsZA G-Force Gear, Saco motor


I would say what's on my mind bout this car but I know I'll get bashed if I'm worng for any reason. We'll see what anyone else has to say..


----------



## MUFASA

Slowridingmike said:


> I would say what's on my mind bout this car but I know I'll get bashed if I'm worng for any reason. We'll see what anyone else has to say..


Like I said b4, this topic went to shit...was supposed to be single, 8 batts, no weight.....theres all kinds of bullshit in this topic...


----------



## yetti

MUFASA said:


> Like I said b4, this topic went to shit...was supposed to be single, 8 batts, no weight.....theres all kinds of bullshit in this topic...


What cars with 8 batteries don't float like that?


----------



## KLASSICK CC




----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> What cars with 8 batteries don't float like that?


LMAO, WASSUP HOMIE


----------



## yetti

MUFASA said:


> LMAO, WASSUP HOMIE


Same crap different day. Lol How you been Chris? I can't get motivated to build hoppers nowadays.


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> Same crap different day. Lol How you been Chris? I can't get motivated to build hoppers nowadays.


Shit, I barely get motivated to pull my car out the garage now


----------



## yetti

MUFASA said:


> Shit, I barely get motivated to pull my car out the garage now


Yeah I'm sure its a lot worse out there. LoL


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> Yeah I'm sure its a lot worse out there. LoL


:yessad:


----------



## yetti

MUFASA said:


> :yessad:


Street cars are where its at. By that I mean cars that can drive on the streets. LoL


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> Street cars are where its at. By that I mean cars that can drive on the streets. LoL


True, but some of these cars out here still hit the streets w a crap load of weight and call it street...

Dont get me wrong, I did a dbl years ago and we drove it everywhere and did 71", but that didnt make it a street car....kinda was but wasnt.......so I see both sides, but when I say street, I mean no weight.


----------



## OUTHOPU

yetti said:


> Same crap different day. Lol How you been Chris? I can't get motivated to build hoppers nowadays.





MUFASA said:


> Shit, I barely get motivated to pull my car out the garage now


I hear what you guys are saying. I finally put a few hours in on some repairs my Caddy was long over due for. Just isn't that rewarding these days. Topics like these only confirm what we already know. The good old days are long gone and aren't coming back.


----------



## yetti

OUTHOPU said:


> I hear what you guys are saying. I finally put a few hours in on some repairs my Caddy was long over due for. Just isn't that rewarding these days. Topics like these only confirm what we already know. The good old days are long gone and aren't coming back.


I will build another one someday but it won't be anything crazy.


----------



## Purple Haze

yetti said:


> I will build another one someday but it won't be anything crazy.


:wave: Long time no see. How you been brotha?


----------



## El Callejero

Good topic Mufasa !!! Alot of good Knowledge :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES

MUFASA said:


> True, but some of these cars out here still hit the streets w a crap load of weight and call it street...
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I did a dbl years ago and we drove it everywhere and did 71", but that didnt make it a street car....kinda was but wasnt.......so I see both sides,* but when I say street, I mean no weight.*


:shocked:


----------



## MUFASA

SHOELACES said:


> :shocked:


Last time I seen u was when u ran before paying our way to the titty convention


----------



## MUFASA

El Callejero said:


> Good topic Mufasa !!! Alot of good Knowledge :thumbsup:


:happysad:


----------



## BarneyRubble

adding wieght is for *******


----------



## yetti

Purple Haze said:


> :wave: Long time no see. How you been brotha?


I'm good Sean how about you guys?


----------



## Purple Haze

yetti said:


> I'm good Sean how about you guys?


Doin good bro.. Just tryin to build these cars. You know how that shit goes.. Hows the shop goin?


----------



## SHOELACES

MUFASA said:


> Last time I seen u was when u ran before paying our way to the titty convention


No u said if u win first it's on u. U won first got the belt and prize $ and bounced....


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

yetti said:


> What cars with 8 batteries don't float like that?


Not to mention it just fall over in 3 wheel lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

sup fuckers


----------



## MUFASA

SHOELACES said:


> No u said if u win first it's on u. U won first got the belt and prize $ and bounced....


:nono: u said u were paying if i won 1st place


----------



## MUFASA

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> sup fuckers


do we know u ??? :dunno:


----------



## SHOELACES

MUFASA said:


> :nono: u said u were paying if i won 1st place


proof lol


----------



## MUFASA

SHOELACES said:


> View attachment 431018
> 
> proof lol


:wow: im better looking than i thought !!!

but u still owe me


----------



## SHOELACES

:loco:


----------



## MUFASA

SHOELACES said:


> :loco:


Dont be hating :werd:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZd7lZncsZA G-Force Gear, Saco motor


 TTT


----------



## G-TIMES 559

damn wats the orange cutty running? that fucker duz work!!


----------



## charles85

my signal pump 8 batteries no wait............!


----------



## MUFASA

charles85 said:


> my signal pump 8 batteries no wait............!


v6 ??


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> v6 ??


Yup! V6


----------



## charles85




----------



## 20 Minutes

charles85 said:


> my signal pump 8 batteries no wait............!


It looks like you have too much coil up front


----------



## MINT'Z

:drama:


----------



## charles85

Still dialing it in! Homie!


----------



## GoodTimes317

CADI SWANGIN said:


> hello.single pump (BMH PISTON)8batts V8 350 jus no weight :biggrin:
> 
> over 50''from japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to CHIPPIN' in the United States some time... :biggrin:


Hopefully my caddy gets this high.. Only time will tell in May!


----------



## DIPN714

U GUYS NEED TO CUM TO CALI;;;;;;;;;;BIG INCHES;;;


----------



## charles85

DIPN714 said:


> U GUYS NEED TO CUM TO CALI;;;;;;;;;;BIG INCHES;;;


Soon homie!


----------



## flaked85

GoodTimes317 said:


> Hopefully my caddy gets this high.. Only time will tell in May!


BETTER MAKE IT A DOUBLE OR ADD SOME WEIGHT.


----------



## flaked85

DIPN714 said:


> U GUYS NEED TO CUM TO CALI;;;;;;;;;;BIG INCHES;;;


YOU NEED TO COME TO CARL CASPER SHOW AND GET SOME.


----------



## kikou-no

here homies car single pump no lead


----------



## I HOPP

kikou-no said:


> View attachment 441323
> here homies car single pump no lead



Nice , I have the same car. Some questions: 4100 engine? Piston pump? how many Batts? Frame done? The reason I asked, cause I'm trying to hit 50" this summer. I have 10"cyclinders in front 14" in rear 8 batts to the nose and 4 1/2 tons coils. I going with one blackmagic piston.


----------



## kikou-no

10 batt single no piston onn 4100 engine hit about 42 inches 4 1/2 mb coils



I HOPP said:


> Nice , I have the same car. Some questions: 4100 engine? Piston pump? how many Batts? Frame done? The reason I asked, cause I'm trying to hit 50" this summer. I have 10"cyclinders in front 14" in rear 8 batts to the nose and 4 1/2 tons coils. I going with one blackmagic piston.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

flaked85 said:


> BETTER MAKE IT A DOUBLE OR ADD SOME WEIGHT.


 lol:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> BETTER MAKE IT A DOUBLE OR ADD SOME WEIGHT.


Y DANA, HE SAID HE HAS NO WEIGHT AND RUNNING A V8 !!!


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> Y DANA, HE SAID HE HAS NO WEIGHT AND RUNNING A V8 !!!


I DON'T SEE IT HAPPENING:nosad:AT LEAST NOT WITH A SINGLE GATE 4 DOOR.


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> I DON'T SEE IT HAPPENING:nosad:AT LEAST NOT WITH A SINGLE GATE 4 DOOR.


Lmao....


----------



## SHOELACES

MUFASA said:


> Lmao....


Labor Day weekend i'll be there and it's on you!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

SHOELACES said:


> Labor Day weekend i'll be there and it's on you!! :thumbsup:



wup shoelaces. opened a new business and will have my 63 bodywork finished in a few months. will paint soon. 
get at me soon. [email protected] peace.


----------



## MUFASA

SHOELACES said:


> Labor Day weekend i'll be there and it's on you!! :thumbsup:


Bring ur car and ill hop u for it


----------



## WstSideLincoln

flaked85 said:


> I DON'T SEE IT HAPPENING:nosad:AT LEAST NOT WITH A SINGLE GATE 4 DOOR.


Dana, need to talk to you bout wifes cutty. she got a frame now she want to do inches. what she need?


----------



## flaked85

WstSideLincoln said:


> Dana, need to talk to you bout wifes cutty. she got a frame now she want to do inches. what she need?


BLACKMAGIC PISTON SINGLE,REGULAR DOUBLE PUMPS.


----------



## charles85




----------



## 83lac-va-beach

heres what i did 6 batts


----------



## DMs 84

Damn you homies make me wanna quit hopping I cant get mine higher for NADA...... single pump, 5batts


----------



## big pimpin

DMs 84 said:


> Damn you homies make me wanna quit hopping I cant get mine higher for NADA...... single pump, 5batts


Front coils are too weak for one......bottoming out too easy...


----------



## DMs 84

big pimpin said:


> Front coils are too weak for one......bottoming out too easy...


 i thought the same, but dont know what to go with, any recomendation :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin

Looks like you have a wrapped frame? I see the lowers look fully wrapped. Thats a lot of weight to be throwing in the air. What engine?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Cadillac Heaven said:


> there are some videos of it on here but im not too sure how to post them in this topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a pic i found that someone posted from last weekend at the local burger spot... drove over with the wife and kids, hop the car, eat a burger, and drive home...


ID LIKE TO SEE PICS OF THAT !!!!!!


----------



## DMs 84

big pimpin said:


> Looks like you have a wrapped frame? I see the lowers look fully wrapped. Thats a lot of weight to be throwing in the air. What engine?



k lowdown on the car,,, partial frame in front, cradle, arch,pockets, then has impala (64) a-arms uppers,molded lowers, running BMH 3/4 block with 1/2 plumbing on italian blow proof dump, running 5-6 batts, 1/2 single hose to front then 1/2 yblock cut to #6 hoses to cylinders on straight fittings.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

DMs 84 said:


> k lowdown on the car,,, partial frame in front, cradle, arch,pockets, then has impala (64) a-arms uppers,molded lowers, running BMH 3/4 block with 1/2 plumbing on italian blow proof dump, running 5-6 batts, 1/2 single hose to front then 1/2 yblock cut to #6 hoses to cylinders on straight fittings.
> View attachment 451519


its not doin to bad but u want to include which gear u r running...clean car either way


----------



## DMs 84

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> its not doin to bad but u want to include which gear u r running...clean car either way


oh my bad its a #9 rockford gear from BMH,,,gunna try some different springs today will post video later...


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mZd7lZncsZA G-FORCE GEAR SACO MOTOR 8 BATTERIES


----------



## DMs 84

changed springs to RED's white hopping coils with 4 1/2 turns and no difference


----------



## DMs 84

ok think i got it working good now,, tweaked out pump a lil, and switched around old springs,,,,now gettin off a lil better





hope to get her higher,,about 35+,,any tips would be GREAT....tks


----------



## MUFASA

More volts, maybe better batts...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I have workaholics. I was gonna get dekas. What u think?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TTT


----------



## switches4life

DMs 84 said:


> ok think i got it working good now,, tweaked out pump a lil, and switched around old springs,,,,now gettin off a lil better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope to get her higher,,about 35+,,any tips would be GREAT....tks




thats not bad at all, just go with 8 batteries instead of 6, and u proly will hit 35''


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

FIRST TIME TESTING MY CAR STOCK LOCK UP SINGLE PISTON NO CHARGE WITH 9 ACDELCO 950CCA BATTS THE ONLY SPRINGS I HAD WAS 5 TONS SO THATS WHATS IN IT #6 HOSE UP FRONT GONNA CHANGE A FEW THINGS AND TRY IT AGAIN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_7ULr6XpNg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

DONT KNOW HOW TO POST THE VIDEO IN HERE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

PIC OF MY SET UP EVERYONE TOLD ME TO GET RID OF THE BIG FITTINGS BUT I DECIDED TO STICK WITH MY IDEAS AND FINE TUNE FROM THERE


----------



## charles85

TRUNKWORKS said:


> PIC OF MY SET UP EVERYONE TOLD ME TO GET RID OF THE BIG FITTINGS BUT I DECIDED TO STICK WITH MY IDEAS AND FINE TUNE FROM THERE


i have 1/2 fitting to 3/8 and it works good for me


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

charles85 said:


> i have 1/2 fitting to 3/8 and it works good for me


I GOT 1 INCH CHECK, 3/4 TO # 6 OUT THE Y BLOCK I GOT SOME MORE CHANGING AROUND TO DO BUT ITS A START...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

TRUNKWORKS said:


> FIRST TIME TESTING MY CAR STOCK LOCK UP SINGLE PISTON NO CHARGE WITH 9 ACDELCO 950CCA BATTS THE ONLY SPRINGS I HAD WAS 5 TONS SO THATS WHATS IN IT #6 HOSE UP FRONT GONNA CHANGE A FEW THINGS AND TRY IT AGAIN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_7ULr6XpNg&feature=youtu.be


5 tons>?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> 5 tons>?


YA THAT'S WHAT I WAS TOLD THEY WAS CHROME 5 TONS NEVER RESEARCHED EM TO SEE WHAT THEY REALLY WHERE BUT THIS ALL I HAD FOR THE TIME BEING...THEY CAME OUTTA A BIGBODY I GOT


----------



## DMs 84

here ya go homie,,,,, hopped hella good to :thumbsup:


----------



## DMs 84

switches4life said:


> thats not bad at all, just go with 8 batteries instead of 6, and u proly will hit 35''


picking up 2 more batts tomorrow,,,, all batts are at 950cca


----------



## MUFASA

TRUNKWORKS said:


> FIRST TIME TESTING MY CAR STOCK LOCK UP SINGLE PISTON NO CHARGE WITH 9 ACDELCO 950CCA BATTS THE ONLY SPRINGS I HAD WAS 5 TONS SO THATS WHATS IN IT #6 HOSE UP FRONT GONNA CHANGE A FEW THINGS AND TRY IT AGAIN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_7ULr6XpNg&feature=youtu.be


not bad..........


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

MUFASA said:


> not bad..........


THANKS BRO IM HAPPY WITH IT FOR THE FIRST TIME TESTING THE SET UP I THINK IM ON THE RIGHT PATH IM NOT GONNA STOP TILL ITS ON THE BUMPER


----------



## MUFASA

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THANKS BRO IM HAPPY WITH IT FOR THE FIRST TIME TESTING THE SET UP I THINK IM ON THE RIGHT PATH IM NOT GONNA STOP TILL ITS ON THE BUMPER


:thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

TRUNKWORKS said:


> YA THAT'S WHAT I WAS TOLD THEY WAS CHROME 5 TONS NEVER RESEARCHED EM TO SEE WHAT THEY REALLY WHERE BUT THIS ALL I HAD FOR THE TIME BEING...THEY CAME OUTTA A BIGBODY I GOT


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

DMs 84 said:


> here ya go homie,,,,, hopped hella good to :thumbsup:


THANKS...:thumbsup: HOW YOU POST THE VID IN HERE


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

DAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

DMs 84 said:


> here ya go homie,,,,, hopped hella good to :thumbsup:


LOOKS GOOD uffin: HOPE U HAVE SOME REINFORCING WITH THEM 5 TONS UR POCKETS ARE GONNA GIVE O_O


----------



## Hannibal Lector

In the video ur car looks alil wobbly. Is it fully locked up?


----------



## DMs 84

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THANKS...:thumbsup: HOW YOU POST THE VID IN HERE


when u go on youtube, under ur video, theres a button that says share, (http:assdfghj/youtube) copy it, then when u are posting on here look for ICON that has video film on it, select it then pop up window will ask u to paste link (youtube) that u copied on section, then jus hit enter and ur done :thumbsup:


----------



## DMs 84




----------



## JUST2C

Mach 3 instock will post price later :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

DMs 84 said:


>


Nice homie! There's a cruise In Austin TX on April 14 lone star round up cruise I'm trying to get as many Lowlows together for that day, if ya interested!! Got a few lows from SA coming too they make it a big deal here... Bumper to bumper classics, hot rods, slabs, donks, Lowriders


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

DMs 84 said:


>


Nice homie! There's a cruise In Austin TX on April 14 lone star round up cruise I'm trying to get as many Lowlows together for that day, if ya interested!! Got a few lows from SA coming too they make it a big deal here... Bumper to bumper classics, hot rods, slabs, donks, Lowriders


----------



## SHOELACES

JUST2C said:


> Mach 3 instock will post price later :thumbsup:


let me know


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

Hannibal Lector said:


> In the video ur car looks alil wobbly. Is it fully locked up?


I LOCKED IT UP AND TAPPED IT DOWN JUST A LITTLE TO UNBIND THE DRIVELINE I NEED TO CHAIN IT OR PUT SOME SHOCKS ON IT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

DMs 84 said:


> when u go on youtube, under ur video, theres a button that says share, (http:assdfghj/youtube) copy it, then when u are posting on here look for ICON that has video film on it, select it then pop up window will ask u to paste link (youtube) that u copied on section, then jus hit enter and ur done :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> LOOKS GOOD uffin: HOPE U HAVE SOME REINFORCING WITH THEM 5 TONS UR POCKETS ARE GONNA GIVE O_O


YA I HAVEN'T DONE THEM YET BUT IM GOING TO CAUSE I CAN TELL THEY ALREADY PUT A DIVIT IN MY LOWER...I CUT THE PLATES ALREAY JUST HAVEN'T WELDED THEM ON


----------



## whiteboy954

6 batts 3/4 block to the front


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

whiteboy954 said:


> 6 batts 3/4 block to the front


:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

whiteboy954 said:


> 6 batts 3/4 block to the front


:wow: thats a good start, has potential..a few mods will get u an easy 5" more....


----------



## Anson72

whiteboy954 said:


> 6 batts 3/4 block to the front


nice


----------



## whiteboy954

i just bought a wrapped frame. im goin 12 batts 8 to the nose with a piston pump. it will be sick


----------



## DJ Englewood

MUFASA said:


> :wow: thats a good start, has potential..a few mods will get u an easy 5" more....


continue old wise one what should be done :nicoderm:


----------



## Hoss805

this will do it for sure 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLUX-CAPACI...882?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c63d7c822


----------



## Hoss805




----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Hoss805 said:


> this will do it for sure
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLUX-CAPACI...882?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c63d7c822


:roflmao:


----------



## DMs 84

some tweaks to gearhead and motor, mad a big difference plus add one more batt, 3/4 block BMH, #9 rockford gear, 7 batts.....and one very nice REGAL :roflmao:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

heres a pic of mine after i blew out the tranny


----------



## big pimpin

SINGLE PUMP.....8 BATTERIES!


----------



## Lowridingmike

big pimpin said:


> SINGLE PUMP.....8 BATTERIES!




Dizzzamn! makes me reconsider getting rid of this fleet. That looks great.


----------



## big pimpin

A LOT of work to get it to do that! Not easy.


----------



## MUFASA

big pimpin said:


> SINGLE PUMP.....8 BATTERIES!


Very nice ! & I hate big bodies..but well done w that one ..


----------



## Dylante63

big pimpin said:


> SINGLE PUMP.....8 BATTERIES!


Daaamn


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

big pimpin said:


> SINGLE PUMP.....8 BATTERIES!


DAMNNN...PROPS HOMIE THAT'S A HEAVY ASS CAR TO GET ON THE BUMPER WITH A SINGLE PUMP 8 BATT SET UP


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn thays bad ass. Ive been wanting to do a big body. It'll happen soon


----------



## SJ RIDER

Single bladder not charged Mach 3 5.5 turns 14s adjustable uppers mild wrap.if video DNT post can sim1 post I'm using phone thnx http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQPiOZp8VbQ&sns=em


----------



## cilo78

What's the name of video on YouTube homie


----------



## FUNKaheim714

big pimpin said:


> SINGLE PUMP.....8 BATTERIES!


What the set up look like in the big body?


----------



## SJ RIDER

cilo78 said:


> What's the name of video on YouTube homie


Blvd nights. Thx


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

big pimpin said:


> SINGLE PUMP.....8 BATTERIES!


vids?thats impressive with a big body..


----------



## flaked85

big pimpin said:


> SINGLE PUMP.....8 BATTERIES!




:h5:


----------



## MR87LS

big pimpin said:


> SINGLE PUMP.....8 BATTERIES!


Looking good Dan lookn good !


----------



## big pimpin

Weigh scale video coming soon too!


----------



## SJ RIDER

big pimpin said:


> Weigh scale video coming soon too!


Damn that's swanging real nice


----------



## .TODD

big pimpin said:


> SINGLE PUMP.....8 BATTERIES!



:wow:


----------



## .TODD

big pimpin said:


> A LOT of work to get it to do that! Not easy.


i wouldnt suppose you could post a pic of the setup and the rear spring setup? that works awesome but i dont think its so much power like people think mufasa runs low power.i thinks its all about getting the right bounce in the rear.


----------



## .TODD

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> vids?thats impressive with a big body..


x2


----------



## big pimpin

.TODD said:


> i wouldnt suppose you could post a pic of the setup and the rear spring setup? that works awesome but i dont think its so much power like people think mufasa runs low power.i thinks its all about getting the right bounce in the rear.


I will post pics of the trunk...4 batteries in each corner. 3 pumps in the middle. Nothing fancy about the rear suspension...g-body axle for skirt clearance. Its all in the pump and front suspension!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:worship:


----------



## Still Hated

big pimpin said:


> Weigh scale video coming soon too!


Nice.....:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

big pimpin said:


> I will post pics of the trunk...4 batteries in each corner. 3 pumps in the middle. Nothing fancy about the rear suspension...g-body axle for skirt clearance. Its all in the pump and front suspension!


good shit homie another car on the bumper out there hope my big body works this well


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :worship:


need mo info on this :nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited

any 98-02 towncars with 8 batts doin anything??


----------



## cruisethewhip

Post pics of your setup


----------



## MUFASA

ONE8SEVEN said:


> need mo info on this :nicoderm:


Single, 8 batts, best dump out there...ADEX, no tricks, no porting, all off the shelf parts.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

MUFASA said:


> Single, 8 batts, best dump out there...ADEX, no tricks, no porting, all off the shelf parts.


do u lend assitance?..:nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA

NO !


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

MUFASA said:


> Single, 8 batts, best dump out there...ADEX, no tricks, no porting, all off the shelf parts.


very proper :thumbsup:

what size cylinders in the back?


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:drama:


----------



## 86 Limited

ttt


----------



## SJ RIDER

? For u fellas. What motor are u guys running n how long do they last u? Thanks


----------



## Still Hated




----------



## Still Hated




----------



## 86 Limited

i know u got a video of that bad boy


----------



## MUFASA

ONE8SEVEN said:


> very proper :thumbsup:
> 
> what size cylinders in the back?


12s


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo&feature=player_detailpage


i c u on here doin what u do .thats cool hell i might even break bread with you.but its been said hundreds of time that the g force gears are trash blow seal and dont make good pressure..that video of a heavy ass 4 cylinder truck only makes the gear look worse not better..:run:


----------



## AzsMostHated

Whos tried the new rockford 11s out


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage two pump six batts all off shelf beating four pumpers. So you say if you put wieght it don't matter what gear? And I agree frist gears with black body didn't work as good but thats why they made changes as you see it is silver body and better seals


----------



## MUFASA

So are there videos of the silver ones working ?? Or anyone that can back them up ??


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage two pump six batts all off shelf beating four pumpers. So you say if you put wieght it don't matter what gear? And I agree frist gears with black body didn't work as good but thats why they made changes as you see it is silver body and better seals


im not gonna argue .when a bunch of people have the same issues with the same part u cant ignore that...and im not goin to say y sweet n low really worked...


----------



## AzsMostHated

Just2c send me a gear i got a single pump regal doing high 80s in three hits with a wore out marzzochi il try in my car if there as good as you say they are il make a video and prove it to everybody


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

AzsMostHated said:


> Just2c send me a gear i got a single pump regal doing high 80s in three hits with a wore out marzzochi il try in my car if there as good as you say they are il make a video and prove it to everybody


and i got 10 on the shipping no bullshit...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

This is a never ending topic. Do you have RECENT vids of any high hitter cars doin BIG inches. No ****. Im jus asking, cuz the vids are kinda old.


----------



## JUST2C

*gears*



DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> im not gonna argue .when a bunch of people have the same issues with the same part u cant ignore that...and im not goin to say y sweet n low really worked...


 No one is argueing but alot of pepole don't even no about this Gear for the reason that it hasn't been around for some years
. The last order was what was in sweet & low of the shelf products. 


AzsMostHated said:


> Just2c send me a gear i got a single pump regal doing high 80s in three hits with a wore out marzzochi il try in my car if there as good as you say they are il make a video and prove it to everybody


 Sound good I just need to see vid of your car and then I would want to see the change of gears in person :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

Hannibal Lector said:


> This is a never ending topic. Do you have RECENT vids of any high hitter cars doin BIG inches. No ****. Im jus asking, cuz the vids are kinda old.


:h5:


----------



## JUST2C

*gears*



Hannibal Lector said:


> This is a never ending topic. Do you have RECENT vids of any high hitter cars doin BIG inches. No ****. Im jus asking, cuz the vids are kinda old.


 It's like Mach 3 coils haven't been around for a bit so alot of pepole are new to this and a lot of pepole don't hop no more that know about these products. But they will be out soon! with vids just like the heavy ass v6 black truck and sweet & low with secreats :dunno:


----------



## AzsMostHated

Mach 3s are good coils


----------



## AzsMostHated

[video]Thumbnail0:29 deadly seven customs serving drew mill [/video]


----------



## AzsMostHated




----------



## AzsMostHated

here you go just2c


----------



## JUST2C

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 504334
> here you go just2c


Freddy putting in work....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Mach 3 were great coils back in the day I give u.that.


----------



## gervais_85

heres my 78 caprice. 2 pumps 8 batts, tire needed air and i stopped cuz door hit me in the face lol


----------



## 86 Limited

when i knew i was gunna hop id up the psi in my fronts by double. normally ran 35 so i would throw 70 to help me out a little more. do that and fully charge the batts and make another vid.


----------



## SJ RIDER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQPiOZp8VbQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Single bladder pump not filled jus pump. I'm tryna get a better video


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

SJ RIDER said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQPiOZp8VbQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Single bladder pump not filled jus pump. I'm tryna get a better video


put 80 psi in it...


----------



## GET_LIKE_ME

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## SJ RIDER

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> put 80 psi in it...[/QUOTE koo I jus got a nitrous bottle gonna make the hose wit gadge n so I can fill pump.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

SJ RIDER said:


> DARKJUGGERNAUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> put 80 psi in it...[/QUOTE koo I jus got a nitrous bottle gonna make the hose wit gadge n so I can fill pump.
> 
> 
> 
> u can use air to ..test
Click to expand...


----------



## big kev

ttt


----------



## JUST2C

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Nitrous hope not you mean nitrogen nitrous gets you high and make you go fast lol


----------



## JUST2C

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

BUMPER STOPPED IT 42 INCHES (NOT SHOWN IN PICTURE) THEN SMASHED BACK ON THE FREEWAY TO GO HOME...
NO WEIGHT, NO PISTON, NO BLADDER,STRAIGHT POWER... ONLY 950 CCA'S 8BATTS
BLADDER WAS IN BUT NEVER CHARGED.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Thats a good lookin deuce! with the bladder charged it oughta be lethal!


----------



## 68niou1

Lowridingmike said:


> Thats a good lookin deuce! with the bladder charged it oughta be lethal!


THX HOMIE, IF I CHARGE IT, MY BACK WOULD BUCKLE UPWARDS LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike

68niou1 said:


> THX HOMIE, IF I CHARGE IT, MY BACK WOULD BUCKLE UPWARDS LOL


Along w/ the roof caving in. lolz. WHat # pumphead you spinnin?


----------



## 68niou1

Lowridingmike said:


> Along w/ the roof caving in. lolz. WHat # pumphead you spinnin?



im RUNNING AN ORIGINAL #11 MARZUCHI ( THINK THATS HOW U SPELL IT ) I MEAN ORIGINAL FROM EARLY 2000'S WITH FEW ODA TRICKS


----------



## JUST2C

68niou1 said:


> im RUNNING AN ORIGINAL #11 MARZUCHI ( THINK THATS HOW U SPELL IT ) I MEAN ORIGINAL FROM EARLY 2000'S WITH FEW ODA TRICKS


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

:drama:


----------



## ALTERED ONES

9 BATTERIES 1 PISTON


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## BrownAzt3ka




----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T BUT LETS KEEP THIS NO MORE THAN 8 BATTS, NO WEIGHT, LIKE THE TOPIC SAYS :biggrin:

LAY N PLAY !!


----------



## Don Pedro

MUFASA said:


> T.T.T BUT LETS KEEP THIS NO MORE THAN 8 BATTS, NO WEIGHT, LIKE THE TOPIC SAYS :biggrin:
> 
> LAY N PLAY !!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

hey mufasa you still running g body spindals on your car? i was wantin to do the caprice spindal swap on my car but dnt want a bad bulldog wen dumped


----------



## whiteboy954

I did the spindle swap on my cutass and it isn't that bad. But i just put caprice uppers to go with the spindles. Looks mean


----------



## Yuhaten63

8 batterys no piston with a #9 gear in it 96 to the nose hopped it on 35psi in the tires for got to add more air in the tires oppps!!


----------



## Hydros

TRUNKWORKS said:


> FIRST TIME TESTING MY CAR STOCK LOCK UP SINGLE PISTON NO CHARGE WITH 9 ACDELCO 950CCA BATTS THE ONLY SPRINGS I HAD WAS 5 TONS SO THATS WHATS IN IT #6 HOSE UP FRONT GONNA CHANGE A FEW THINGS AND TRY IT AGAIN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_7ULr6XpNg&feature=youtu.be


TrunkWorks

didn't read the whole article, you ever change the front coils?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

Hydros said:


> TrunkWorks
> 
> didn't read the whole article, you ever change the front coils?


NO I ENDED UP SELLING THE CAR AND BOUGHT A OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

I gotta 91 lincoln tc and need help! Ok 8 batts single black magic 3/4 port pump. Oil ran dump 4 ton springs. 8" cylinders. 70 psi in the tires and still chippin in the mid 20s. If i get a Adex dump and change the front to heavier ton springs it shoukd do better right? Any info please


----------



## JUST2C

Mr. MS Roller said:


> I gotta 91 lincoln tc and need help! Ok 8 batts single black magic 3/4 port pump. Oil ran dump 4 ton springs. 8" cylinders. 70 psi in the tires and still chippin in the mid 20s. If i get a Adex dump and change the front to heavier ton springs it shoukd do better right? Any info please


 You should use 1/2 port dump will help allso split in front with y block to 6 hose to 3/8 pro hopper cylinders mids and you will see the power. Coils should been fine if good band alot of pepole run 4 ton to 4 1/2 ton on g-body becuse they don't hold up and collaped but for lincoln should be good if good brand and #9 gear is faster as they say any gear will work ! hope that helps :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money

JUST2C said:


> You should use 1/2 port dump will help allso split in front with y block to 6 hose to 3/8 pro hopper cylinders mids and you will see the power. Coils should been fine if good band alot of pepole run 4 ton to 4 1/2 ton on g-body becuse they don't hold up and collaped but for lincoln should be good if good brand and #9 gear is faster as they say any gear will work ! hope that helps :thumbsup:


#6 hoses, big mistake. Put a Y block on the pump and run 2 #8 hoses all the way to the cylinders. I tried all types of hose combinations and this is the best way.


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

From the pump to the y block is 1" hose, then from y block is 1/2" ports on the cylinders which are CCE 8" with soft ride 4 ton springs by bmh.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

MUFASA said:


> T.T.T BUT LETS KEEP THIS NO MORE THAN 8 BATTS, NO WEIGHT, LIKE THE TOPIC SAYS :biggrin:
> 
> LAY N PLAY !!


you switched to 8 batts?


----------



## Big_Money

Mr. MS Roller said:


> From the pump to the y block is 1" hose, then from y block is 1/2" ports on the cylinders which are CCE 8" with soft ride 4 ton springs by bmh.


1" hose is overkill.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Mr. MS Roller said:


> I gotta 91 lincoln tc and need help! Ok 8 batts single black magic 3/4 port pump. Oil ran dump 4 ton springs. 8" cylinders. 70 psi in the tires and still chippin in the mid 20s. If i get a Adex dump and change the front to heavier ton springs it shoukd do better right? Any info please


Yopu have the 5.0 motor and not the 4.6??? I would recomend to go up to the 4.5 ton coils and run full stack...Try coils first, and see what gains you get.... The 1/2 port cylinder is good, and running an oil system dump should work to get low 40's The Square dump will help in reaction time, but not critical ..only do 1 upgarde at atime, and if it gains your good. Then try a new one after that....If no gains are noticed, you mite have other problems.


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Thanks homie i do have the 4.6 i do wanna see 40s soon. Sorry Mufasa for tryn to get help.


----------



## JUST2C

Big_Money said:


> #6 hoses, big mistake. Put a Y block on the pump and run 2 #8 hoses all the way to the cylinders. I tried all types of hose combinations and this is the best way.


 one #8 TO FRONT AND THEN SPLINT TO 6 WITH Y BLOCK WILLL GET YOU POWER FOR STREET YOU WILL SEE :thumbsup:


----------



## G_KRALY

out the box bmh pump with num. 9 gear,y block to num. 6 hoses.96v to the nose.no weight,no piston,no crazy extended a-arms.not a hopper,ass lays on ground just a STREET car that swangs on 5.20s


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD4dyMPjwaY&feature=player_detailpage Six batts two pro hopper pump G-Force Gears Saco's


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

JUST2C said:


> one #8 TO FRONT AND THEN SPLINT TO 6 WITH Y BLOCK WILLL GET YOU POWER FOR STREET YOU WILL SEE :thumbsup:


can you run 2 #6 to the front with y at pump


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

JUST2C said:


> one #8 TO FRONT AND THEN SPLINT TO 6 WITH Y BLOCK WILLL GET YOU POWER FOR STREET YOU WILL SEE :thumbsup:


so this will work will all gears motor and batteries combos..shit..lol:rofl:


----------



## JUST2C

as they say any gear will work!


----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD4dyMPjwaY&feature=player_detailpage Six batts two pro hopper pump G-Force Gears Saco's


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C

Bump


----------



## albeeze

matdogg said:


> SINGLE 8 BATTS LOWRIDER LEAGLE NO WEIGHT:biggrin:









8batterys single pump


----------



## albeeze




----------



## albeeze




----------



## albeeze




----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD4dyMPjwaY&feature=player_detailpage Six batts two pro hopper pump G-Force Gears Saco's


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C

albeeze said:


> View attachment 545716
> 8batterys single pump


 Bump


----------



## albeeze

JUST2C said:


> Bump


that car looks like its workin..but i like the clean look ..but im would pick the impala rag with BMH......for the show and shine and still hop it ....thanks to the homie Jerry lamm for hookin up my car with BMH ..iv had my car for 3 years and hop it at every show i go to and its still workin...


----------



## MUFASA

albeeze said:


> that car looks like its workin..but i like the clean look ..but im would pick the impala rag with BMH......for the show and shine and still hop it ....thanks to the homie Jerry lamm for hookin up my car with BMH ..iv had my car for 3 years and hop it at every show i go to and its still workin...


:thumbsup: lookn good !!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

83lac-va-beach said:


> can you run 2 #6 to the front with y at pump


:yes:


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_K5Lat2CfY&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgBR7bgr_n8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## JUST2C

ttt


----------



## Yuhaten63

JUST2C said:


> one #8 TO FRONT AND THEN SPLINT TO 6 WITH Y BLOCK WILLL GET YOU POWER FOR STREET YOU WILL SEE :thumbsup:


I've have thAt homie #8 from the pump going to the engine then #6 to the cylinders I don't see a differents homie I'm only hiting in the 30z


----------



## flaked85

albeeze said:


> View attachment 545717


awesome homie,your car gets up nice.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

My first hop yesterday. 2 pump 8 battery, regular pump with adex no extra weight.


----------



## JUST2C

84Cuttinthrough said:


> My first hop yesterday. 2 pump 8 battery, regular pump with adex no extra weight.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

What y'all guys running shallow or deep cups with a short stack of cool or does it even matter?


----------



## cuate64

84Cuttinthrough said:


> My first hop yesterday. 2 pump 8 battery, regular pump with adex no extra weight.


thats a clean hop :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Single no weight no piston no bladder #8 Y block to 2 #6 right off the block out the check,delta dump to the front,non split belly, non ported #9 non ported old school fatboy block (really small port), no spring up front(like half stack of only GOd knows what ton coil), no extended uppers, still 30" until the crimp gave on a hose and I lost bout half my pressure. watch you'd think a pumphead seal went...




















If I actually set the car up right I think it would be nasty...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

REGULAR PUMP ..EIGHT BATTS .. COULD BE A LIL HIGHER JUST GOTTA TWEAK DA PUMP A BIT


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

T T T


----------



## JUST2C

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> View attachment 626357
> 
> 
> REGULAR PUMP ..EIGHT BATTS .. COULD BE A LIL HIGHER JUST GOTTA TWEAK DA PUMP A BIT


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> T T T


:wave:


----------



## flaked85

Lowridingmike said:


> Single no weight no piston no bladder #8 Y block to 2 #6 right off the block out the check,delta dump to the front,non split belly, non ported #9 non ported old school fatboy block (really small port), no spring up front(like half stack of only GOd knows what ton coil), no extended uppers, still 30" until the crimp gave on a hose and I lost bout half my pressure. watch you'd think a pumphead seal went...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 624146
> 
> View attachment 624148
> 
> 
> If I actually set the car up right I think it would be nasty...


30''?????????


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## ZeroTolerance

flaked85 said:


> 30''?????????


they gave me 28" at my highest I got it on camera doing 30. Watch when the video first begins then how the hose crimp gives and it loses pressure, cuts the hop right in half.. I'd like to get more out o fmy next car... Coming SOON!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> View attachment 626357
> 
> 
> REGULAR PUMP ..EIGHT BATTS .. COULD BE A LIL HIGHER JUST GOTTA TWEAK DA PUMP A BIT


approx how high is that? 25-30"?


----------



## MUFASA

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> View attachment 626357
> 
> 
> REGULAR PUMP ..EIGHT BATTS .. COULD BE A LIL HIGHER JUST GOTTA TWEAK DA PUMP A BIT


Is that a v8 ?


----------



## lo flo-rida

are u sure theres no extra weight because it looks like sand coming out the bottom of the trunk


----------



## lo flo-rida

84Cuttinthrough said:


> My first hop yesterday. 2 pump 8 battery, regular pump with adex no extra weight.


i see sand falling


----------



## Hoss805

lo flo-rida said:


> i see sand falling


 x2


----------



## MUFASA

Hoss805 said:


> x2


X3....but u dont need that lil bullshit....


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

lo flo-rida said:


> i see sand falling


yup like i said. my hydros were put in a couple of days before....that shit fell out of the frame while i was hopping.i guess there was some shit built up over time! first hop since in put the dros in! i have no problem posting another video of the setup and the inside of the frame and a hop once i get i back from paint! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Plus from watching other cars i think you can tell that i have no weight by the way it moves! the ass end aint jumping around and it aint floating!! nothing to hide here!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

MUFASA said:


> Is that a v8 ?


YESSIR 350 V8


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

BrownAzt3ka said:


> approx how high is that? 25-30"?


Didn't measure that time but looking like mid to lower 30's...u be the judge


----------



## ol' school rida

84Cuttinthrough said:


> My first hop yesterday. 2 pump 8 battery, regular pump with adex no extra weight.


THIS IS A GOOD HOMEBOY OF MINE IVE PERSONALLY SEEN ALL HIS CARS HE BUILDS, BELIEVE ME HE HAS NO WEIGHT IN HIS RIDES, ITS ALL LEGIT.


----------



## ZeroTolerance

that mont eis only doing 32" or so, why would anybody use weight for that? Looks like around 30" is the norm, anybody doing more is on to something.
My buddy Brandon Strange's elco is doing 46"+ right here 10 batts in the truck but only 8 to the nose.. SIngle piston 160 psi, new style #11 marzoochi, pitbull frame no weight, cce whites up front extended uppers, 1" port y'd to 2 1/2" lines at the block right at the check, 1/2" ported skinnys, Adex. THink it would do 50" all day with a ninth battery in the mix. I'mma try running a parallel solinoid setup and paralelling some of my batteries, next time I hop the coupe or when I try my next car out..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

84Cuttinthrough said:


> yup like i said. my hydros were put in a couple of days before....that shit fell out of the frame while i was hopping.i guess there was some shit built up over time! first hop since in put the dros in! i have no problem posting another video of the setup and the inside of the frame and a hop once i get i back from paint! :thumbsup:


I gotta agree with you bro... when i used to chipp in my driveway i would have tons of sand and rust fall out of the frame...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Didn't measure that time but looking like mid to lower 30's...u be the judge


looks great bro!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

BrownAzt3ka said:


> looks great bro!


thanks


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

ol' school rida said:


> THIS IS A GOOD HOMEBOY OF MINE IVE PERSONALLY SEEN ALL HIS CARS HE BUILDS, BELIEVE ME HE HAS NO WEIGHT IN HIS RIDES, ITS ALL LEGIT.


Thanks ese! Post a video of the monte already Wei!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

ZeroTolerance said:


> that mont eis only doing 32" or so, why would anybody use weight for that? Looks like around 30" is the norm, anybody doing more is on to something.
> My buddy Brandon Strange's elco is doing 46"+ right here 10 batts in the truck but only 8 to the nose.. SIngle piston 160 psi, new style #11 marzoochi, pitbull frame no weight, cce whites up front extended uppers, 1" port y'd to 2 1/2" lines at the block right at the check, 1/2" ported skinnys, Adex. THink it would do 50" all day with a ninth battery in the mix. I'mma try running a parallel solinoid setup and paralelling some of my batteries, next time I hop the coupe or when I try my next car out..
> View attachment 628787


Nice


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I gotta agree with you bro... when i used to chipp in my driveway i would have tons of sand and rust fall out of the frame...


Yea there was shit flying out of the frame that's been there forever I guess hahaha


----------



## JUST2C

84Cuttinthrough said:


> Plus from watching other cars i think you can tell that i have no weight by the way it moves! the ass end aint jumping around and it aint floating!! nothing to hide here!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> View attachment 626357
> 
> 
> REGULAR PUMP ..EIGHT BATTS .. COULD BE A LIL HIGHER JUST GOTTA TWEAK DA PUMP A BIT


TTMT!!


----------



## maniacos ls elco

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

maniacos ls elco said:


> :thumbsup:
> View attachment 650509


:cheesy:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Ttt


----------



## Supreme59rag

TRAVIESO87 said:


> Ttt


96v to the nose. Single piston, no weight, og 425 with partial wrap.


----------



## 898949

Supreme59rag said:


> 96v to the nose. Single piston, no weight, og 425 with partial wrap.


:thumbsup:


----------



## chaddubbs86

I'm building a cutty single to the front 8 batts 1 inch block brand new cce 11 head can u hook me up with pics of ur rear end ,setup control arms etc car is uncut


----------



## KingsWood

Try a search for trailing arm drop mounts. Not sure what cuttys need but there are plenty of old threads to read


----------



## chaddubbs86

Will a partial wrap be ok I'm taking my time building a nice car


----------



## chaddubbs86

Here's my setup


----------



## flaked85

chaddubbs86 said:


> Will a partial wrap be ok I'm taking my time building a nice car


 my regal use to be a partial wrap for years,and a hopped it all the time. check out my build thread in my sig:h5:


----------



## flaked85

chaddubbs86 said:


> Here's my setup


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigSxy

Any Big Bodies single pumps doing big inches?


----------



## cheechhydros

https://youtu.be/xf4AzTCAG9w
Bowdown 64 impala with 8 batteries. It was our daily driver to go to school and back in 1990s! We win second place with 36in! It says cheech hydraulics in the front window when i use to have a shop! Aztec Empire C.C Sur Tejas!


----------



## cheechhydros

https://youtu.be/29zADlyPNT4
Here is bowdown 64 again with 42in that day! We use #11 marzocchi pumphead from hilow. Block was a 1in with a monster square dump my brother blew that day. Wish i had pics of the setup.


----------



## JOHNER

Damn Cheech, that's some real 90s shit! ***** still have that car?


----------



## cheechhydros

***** still has that 64 impala!


JOHNER said:


> Damn Cheech, that's some real 90s shit! ***** still have that car?


----------



## 83malibu




----------



## 83malibu

8 batteries piston pump v6


----------

